# Lathem Lately?



## hopper (Jul 23, 2018)

Anyone been to Lathem Hollis recently? finaly got my house done and moved in. Gonna have some fish time now. Thinking of headed over there this weekend and next week.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 23, 2018)

I am planning to go in the AM. I've only been there twice, and got skunked both times, so I ain't no expert, but I'll let you know how it goes.

Edit: weagle went there Sunday and had some luck. Check his Pelican 100 thread..

Edit: caught a decent one this morning on a small shad-colored crankbait. My first Lathem bass, and first fish landed in my kayak. I released it.


----------



## dank1296 (Jul 30, 2018)

Move along no fish in that lake..


----------



## weagle (Aug 5, 2018)

Fished Lathem this afternoon (1-4:30) and caught 8.  Mostly 1 to 2lb largemouths but caught one fat spot about 3lbs.  Most were caught chasing schooling fish with a ned rig and neko.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 6, 2018)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice. I am doing it wrong, only caught dinks this morning, had one fatty get off.


----------



## weagle (Aug 6, 2018)

I broke one off that was a bigger than that spot.  I'm fishing 6lb mono so I usually retie after catching a fish, especially if it's hooked deep enough that the line is wearing against the fish's teeth.  Well right as I let that spot go a school busted about 20 yds out, and I hooked up with a nice one.  Got it close enough to see in that clear water then rushed it a little too much and broke the line.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 6, 2018)

My best strikes came when a school broke surface nearby, and I threw a top-water lure right there - 3 of 'em swiped it, but I didn't get a hookup. A Tx rig in structure sure wasn't working. Not sure how you chase the schools?


----------



## spkoli (Aug 7, 2018)

I was skunked on Friday. They were busting all around the lake on the top, however, they were not interested in what I was offering.  Had a decent LM get off.  Seems like the more successful folks are fishing afternoon/evening hours. I am always there when the gates open in the AM.


----------



## hopper (Aug 7, 2018)

spkoli said:


> I was skunked on Friday. They were busting all around the lake on the top, however, they were not interested in what I was offering.  Had a decent LM get off.  Seems like the more successful folks are fishing afternoon/evening hours. I am always there when the gates open in the AM.


What were you throwing?


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 7, 2018)

Well guess no secret on Hollis Lathem caught 8 assorted spots and largemouth plus one crappie today. Alot top water action today only one on lure rest on freelining large shiners from Hammonds.


----------



## hopper (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice. Never used live bait there before. Usually  do pretty good with flukes and senkos


----------



## hopper (Aug 7, 2018)

Wonder how the catfish are growing in dat pond?


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 7, 2018)

Ive marked some big fish on bottom but never got bites other than bass or crappie, Got to be some 15-20 pounders in there


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 9, 2018)

Im gonna hit Lathem about 830 in the morning anyone wanna meet can show you some of favorite spots. Ill be in a brown solo skiff.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 9, 2018)

I'll be there in the AM. Graying hair, brown Toyota, camo NuCanoe F12 w/trolling motor.

Edit: Got there at 8AM. Caught a few including one fatty, approx 4 lbs. Caught a few dinks on a Ned rig first. Bass were blowing up bait on top all around, and after missing at least 5 throwing to them with a whopper plopper (not sure how, every time I touch it, it "hooks" me), I tied on a Zoom swimming fluke in ice shad, and as soon as they would hit the top I would cast in there. I immediately caught this one. Fun!


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey Ramblin Wreck i ended up with 14 bass 1 crappie after i talked to you mostly trolling shiners and few on small deep diving crankbait. Alot of surface activity today they liked the cloud cover.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 10, 2018)

You did better than I, but I am happy! I didn't know you could troll with live shiners; how do you hook them? Thru the lips and free line behind the boat?


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 10, 2018)

Light line 4lb test which i double up from a swivel to hook about 3 feet add couple small split shots 8 inches above hook. troll on lowest speed about 1.5 mph they wear them out many double hook ups


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 10, 2018)

yes small hook through upper lip try hit the hard part next to nostril


----------



## SASS249 (Aug 10, 2018)

Just a reminder Rambling Wreck that if you run a trolling motor on a kayak you need to register it.  I know for a fact that there are DNR Rangers who will write a ticket in a minute for an unregisred kayak using a trolling motor.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 10, 2018)

I know; I have. I've been operating with my TAN since day one. I just got the real stickers, picked up some stencils and a magnum Sharpie, and will be adding the numbers to my boat tomorrow. Tight lines!


----------



## spkoli (Aug 11, 2018)

hopper said:


> What were you throwing?


I was throwing a whopper plopper in White color when I saw the spots busting the surface.  Pounded banks and grass lines with shad-patterned swimjig.


----------



## weagle (Aug 12, 2018)

I'll be out there in about an hour.  Report to follow.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 12, 2018)

Gonna hit it Monday morning about 830 for a few hours looks like back to sunny and hot


----------



## weagle (Aug 12, 2018)

Struck out today.  I stayed out on the main lake trying to catch some schooling fish and they never really got going.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 14, 2018)

Wasnt able to make it Monday but going tomorrow morning for a few hours see yall out there


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm going tomorrow as well. I want to test out my new sonar I just finished wiring on the kayak. I've never used sonar fishing before, but I have an idea how to use it*. 

*They only learned me how it works, and all the math and stuff, at north avenue, not the fishing part - unless you are fishing for enemy subs!


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 14, 2018)

I have a Garmin one of the cheaper ones 119.00 but it is excellent marks fish and bottom well. See you out ther in morning. Want me to pick you up some shiners while im at Hammonds.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 14, 2018)

No thanks! I'll stick with the fake stuff awhile.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 15, 2018)

Found nice bunch of crappie in 25 foot of water over some brush and four largemouths no spots today. Hot not much wind but did see alot of topwater activity.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 16, 2018)

Trolled up one spot on a shad rap, and caught a few LM on a spybait until I lost it.  Nothing big, just small 1-2 lb fish. The new sonar worked great, but I decided the trolling motor is not an ideal mounting location for the transducer, so when I got home I installed a Scotty transducer arm and put it on that, more to the front of the boat. Might go back this afternoon just to try it out. I've been wanting to try fishing a big lake now that school is back in, it shouldn't be too crowded during the week if I go early. Not sure where. I've always wanted to try Lake Russell.

I am planning on going to fish the Ocmulgee river below Jackson in a week or two with a friend. For that trip, I'll leave the sonar and trolling motor at home.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 16, 2018)

Good deal lets get together in sept. and hit Lanier during week try for stripers and spots


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 16, 2018)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## weagle (Aug 19, 2018)

Got on some schooling fish this afternoon.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 22, 2018)

Fished hard Tues morning but only caught 2 small LM. One was from throwing into a school when they blew up within casting distance. Doesn't really matter much what you have on when that happens, as long as they can see it and it looks like a fish, you'll get bit. The other was on a drop shot, green pumpkin finesse worm.

I see weagle is continuing to rack them up. Looks like a wacky rigged worm in that second pic.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 23, 2018)

Anybody headed up there this weekend? I'm thinking to throw the 'yak on the car and try my luck. Got beat up pretty bad at Zwerner last weekend, so I need to get some fish in the boat with me, and word is that Lanier is fishing tough.



dank1296 said:


> Good deal lets get together in sept. and hit Lanier during week try for stripers and spots


It'll be better in October / November once the freeline bite starts to heat up.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ive been on Lanier twice last couple month did poorly. Started fishing Lathem during week back in March usually me and 3-4 other guys fishing. i Like trolling large shiners and small crankbaits and have caught fish every time. Some LM up to 5 and spots up to 3 plus lunker crappie. Nice not having to worry bout Hells Angels on jet skis.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 23, 2018)

Dont know if lake is big enough or conducive for but wish theyd stock walleye in there that would be nice, might get to warm.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 23, 2018)

Headed south for shoal bass Saturday, but Sunday is doable for me. Gray older guy in the nucanoe - that's me. Been learning to use my new sonar and need the practice. I was seeing all kinds of fish and bait and stuff last time, but I do not understand half of what I see. Most fish echoes and bait schools were suspended around 10-15 feet deep around the steeper drop offs. I think!


----------



## Coenen (Aug 26, 2018)

Got out yesterday about 10-ish or so and poked around until around 4pm. Really interesting body of water; I'll definitely be going back up there more often!

Saw a lot of topwater, but couldn't get a hookup. They were up and down super quick, feeding on small threads. Gotta get a fluke rod back in the rotation.

I brought my bag of tricks from Lanier with me; watch the sonar, find some fish, send down the dropshot, collect your prize. I actually hooked up right off the bat, but lost the fish, think it may have been a crappie. First fish in the boat was about an 18-19" LM, followed that up with a 13" crappie out in deep water. It was downhill from there, I chased some schools a bit, and picked off some dinks under the bait pods. Poked my nose up the creek, and found a big school of active spots, picked off two in the 12-14" range, missed a couple more. Trolled on my way back to the launch, no love for that tactic.

Everything came on the DS. I started out with a SK Dreamshot, watermelon candy, and really hit my stride with a Lanier Baits "LJ's Obsession" worm. Gave them all a little dip in some spike-it dye. I threw some crankbaits, and spinnerbaits, but didn't get a whiff, just might not have been reaching down where they were. That little lake has some depth! Talked to a few local guys and got some pointers, seems like a pretty friendly crowd up there for the most part.

Hopefully, I'll run into a couple of y'all on my next trip. This lake should definitely keep me happy until Lanier comes back around.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 26, 2018)

I'd say you did very well for your first visit. Let me know when you come back; I'm off pretty much all week, and live close to the lake. I would like to get some sonar pointers from you, if you don't mind. I have a Lowrance Hook2 splitshot with GPS charts on the yak, and I'm learning to use it.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 26, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> I'd say you did very well for your first visit. Let me know when you come back; I'm off pretty much all week, and live close to the lake. I would like to get some sonar pointers from you, if you don't mind. I have a Lowrance Hook2 splitshot with GPS charts on the yak, and I'm learning to use it.


Home water for me is Lanier. Being confident out in deep water is a must. I could see how a lake like Lathem would throw a lot of guys off their game. The depth and severity of the drop offs from shore was stunning.

I'm a 'Bird guy, but can probably help you muddle through with your sonar. The real trick is getting a handle what you're seeing, and learning to trust that image. Combine that with GPS, and you should be able to zero in on your best areas and maximize your time on the water.

I'm a 9-5 guy, so I'll be trying to sneak up on the weekends. Hopefully we can hook up!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm not thrown off my game, I have no game when it comes to the sonar because this is my first one. I'm more interested in how to target fish with the dropshot; the fish I've been seeing are suspended 10-15 ft and the bottom might be at 40'. I've had much better luck spybaiting, just count it down to that depth, and slowly reel it by them. Caught my biggest Lathem spot that way Friday.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 26, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm not thrown off my game, I have no game when it comes to the sonar because this is my first one. I'm more interested in how to target fish with the dropshot; the fish I've been seeing are suspended 10-15 ft and the bottom might be at 40'. I've had much better luck spybaiting, just count it down to that depth, and slowly reel it by them. Caught my biggest Lathem spot that way Friday.


I meant getting thrown off as a general statement. Lots of fishermen love to target stuff they can see, even if it's not producing. 

I'm not an expert by any means, but that's pretty high up for the DS, IMO. I've caught fish that high up for sure, but I think it really comes into its own down below 15ft. Most of my fish yesterday were taken between 18 and 25ft. Honestly, I think you've got the right idea with the spybait. Ever think about tossing a swimbait? Seems like that'd be a good look as well. Those are two techniques that I'm looking to add to my repertoire now that I'm feeling pretty good about the drop shot.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 27, 2018)

From last Friday: 2 on the spinbait, 1 on a worm:


----------



## Coenen (Sep 2, 2018)

Was out pretty much all day yesterday, tough sledding, don't think I was really hitting the right button tactically. Surface temps were steady in the mid-80's pretty much everywhere, actually up a bit from last week. Bagged a healthy 17" Largemouth right near the put in on a shakey head, then went cold until mid-afternoon when I got a schooler about the same size on a Whopper Plopper 90. Had a couple other fish take a whack at topwater, but nothing committed. Bagged one more small fish on the dropshot, and that was my day. All fish were LM.

Schooling action was very sporadic, and you've got to get on them quick. I think the Plopper helped, giving it a couple good rips after it hits the water might call them back up. Gonna try Castaway Baits (in)famous Emerald Popper next time I'm up there and see what that does for me. Talked to one other guy who said he did pretty well with a Rat-L Trap, had been thinking of tossing a lipless out there, guess I should've been doing instead of just thinking.

I've got half a mind to bring my bait rods up and planer boards up there, and put out a spread of minnows "striper" style, just to see what happens. It's only weird if it does't work, right?


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 2, 2018)

Some nice fish catches.  I haven't tried Lathem in 4 years.  I found it frustrating the 1 time I fished it.  But it looks like I need to hit it again.  

I hate the gate and 8am opening.  I like to get out EARLY.  Is there any other place to launch?


----------



## hopper (Sep 2, 2018)

Coenen said:


> Was out pretty much all day yesterday, tough sledding, don't think I was really hitting the right button tactically. Surface temps were steady in the mid-80's pretty much everywhere, actually up a bit from last week. Bagged a healthy 17" Largemouth right near the put in on a shakey head, then went cold until mid-afternoon when I got a schooler about the same size on a Whopper Plopper 90. Had a couple other fish take a whack at topwater, but nothing committed. Bagged one more small fish on the dropshot, and that was my day. All fish were LM.
> 
> Schooling action was very sporadic, and you've got to get on them quick. I think the Plopper helped, giving it a couple good rips after it hits the water might call them back up. Gonna try Castaway Baits (in)famous Emerald Popper next time I'm up there and see what that does for me. Talked to one other guy who said he did pretty well with a Rat-L Trap, had been thinking of tossing a lipless out there, guess I should've been doing instead of just thinking.
> 
> I've got half a mind to bring my bait rods up and planer boards up there, and put out a spread of minnows "striper" style, just to see what happens. It's only weird if it does't work, right?


I would like to see that. Keep us posted if you go for it.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 2, 2018)

Just free line some large shiners out the back on 2 rods and troll a small deep diving rapala closer to boat that will keep you busy.I hope to get out there Thursday morning for 1st time in 2 weeks


----------



## Coenen (Sep 3, 2018)

Got in another trip today, even with the holiday it was pretty much deserted. Result was pretty much a 180 from my trip Saturday.

The wind was a bit of a test but I bagged 8-ish, mostly spots, all on the dropshot. the majority were small fish, but a couple of them were pretty respectable. In true "spotted bass" fashion they were on points, in the windiest, crappiest areas to try and fish. I was relying pretty heavily on sonar looking for bait. If there was bait, I'd circle or zigzag looking for fish. If they were around, they were catchable, if not downright aggressive. I made several drops that got hit on the way down, be aware that a slack line may not mean bottom!


hopper said:


> I would like to see that. Keep us posted if you go for it.


We'll have to do a get together up there before the weather turns cold. I'll run that setup, you can see it in person. No shame in my game.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 9, 2018)

Still playing the dropshot game this morning.

On the water at around 9, off around 2, really I was done fishing closer to noon when the first little thunderstorm rolled through. I made for the ramp, and when that cell fell apart turned around and went back out, but never really found them again. When the second(bigger) storm showed up, I set a personal best for getting the 'yak unloaded and back on top of the car!

Water was still low 80's, the weather had them chewing. Lots of topwater, action, and definitely more sustained than it has been in the past weeks. I think I bagged 4 bass(3 spots, 1 lm) and one bream about the size of a pie plate. All on the DS, same setup and lure color I've been using.

I put together a proper combo for the DS finally, a Fenwick HMG with a Daiwa BG 2000. I fished it last week, and caught a bunch, but finally had a fish really test it today. It was flawless.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice.

I was going to go today but got sidetracked, and then it rained. 

EDIT: Going back Tuesday. Fishing Lanier Wed for a change.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 10, 2018)

thats a healthy spot.  Fully fed.  Nice job.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey, anyone fish for bream on Lathem? I bought me some crickets, and am going to try my luck next chance in weather. Also interested in catfish; I might go by the Asian store and get me some herring for cut bait. I know the guy who works at the lake office said they stocked a lot of channel cat.


----------



## hopper (Sep 15, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Hey, anyone fish for bream on Lathem? I bought me some crickets, and am going to try my luck next chance in weather. Also interested in catfish; I might go by the Asian store and get me some herring for cut bait. I know the guy who works at the lake office said they stocked a lot of channel cat.


Yep they did, and put feeders out. Think they stocked last year. Should be a pretty good cat lake in couple yrs.
 I caught one of the biggest shell crackers while bass fishing there in spring on a dead ringer. I know they are there.
 Let us know how you do.


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Sep 16, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Hey, anyone fish for bream on Lathem? I bought me some crickets, and am going to try my luck next chance in weather. Also interested in catfish; I might go by the Asian store and get me some herring for cut bait. I know the guy who works at the lake office said they stocked a lot of channel cat.



Get a box of red wigglers and target the coves. There are some plate sized shellcracker and blue gill there. I went a few weeks ago and caught a ton!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 16, 2018)

Got out yesterday 9:15 to 3pm or so. Bagged 4, 3 on DS one schooler on a popper. Surface temp was back up. The cloud cover and wind really seemed to help the bite. Whenever the clouds rolled through the action would pick up, and once everything calmed down it'd die off again. First three fish were nothing to write home about.

Hooked up number 4 at about 2:30, just found a couple marks hanging over a ledge on sonar. Sent down the DS and hooked up something solid. Actually thought I had bottom for a split-second until it started swimming away. Turned out to be a big ol' largemouth. First real giant I've run into on the lake, and he put that DS setup to the test. Cherokee County might get a few more of my dollars before I get back to chasing striped fish on Lanier.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 17, 2018)

Only caught a few small bream on crickets, it was kinda windy. I'll try red wigglers next time. I did catch a nice bass on a drop shot, 21.5" on the hawg trough. Another personal best!

I bought an annual pass; money well spent IMO.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 17, 2018)

Bought one to about 4 trips ago probably spent 35-40 before got smart. im gonna hit it wednesday morning for a few hours. I like they run for a year from when bought unlike Mary Alice Park  which runs theres Jan--Jan


----------



## Coenen (Sep 17, 2018)

dank1296 said:


> Bought one to about 4 trips ago probably spent 35-40 before got smart. im gonna hit it wednesday morning for a few hours. I like they run for a year from when bought unlike Mary Alice Park  which runs theres Jan--Jan


If you're putting in at Mary Alice on Lanier, drive the ten minutes across to Little Ridge. Buford Dam Bait and Tackle is right there, and the ramp is free.

Been kicking around getting a pass. I'm already about $30 in, but I know I'll be hitting Lanier hard here soon. I like the Hooch tailwater a lot as well. So many good fisheries around this area, it's tough to pick. We're lucky to be spoiled for choice, I suppose.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes i cant wait to see what fall is like on Lathem. Bet fishing is as good as scenery


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 18, 2018)

Got crickets, red wigglers, and lots of little bitty jigs. Gonna try the bream again in the morning. Hopefully the wind wont blow me around so bad this time.

Mark at the office told me they stopped feeding last week IIRC. Hopefully I'll get on some bulls - they should be hungry LOL. Hey, I figured out the bass, I should be able to get on the bream. Crappie will do as well. Got a fillet knife for Christmas I've yet to try out.

Hopefully learn more about how to find panfish with the Lowrance (2D and DI).


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 18, 2018)

Ill be there bout 830 see you out thaere im gonna troll my shiners and crankbaits


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 18, 2018)

Sounds like a plan. Don't throw any panfish back - I'll take 'um if ye don't want them. Been years since I had me some fried Ga panfish, I regret to say.

I've got an itch, and the only thing that will scratch it is more cowbell.
I mean BRIMPS! <-- what an old friend used to call them, bless his heart.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 20, 2018)

Fished HL a few days ago.  Got a late start - noon-to 4:35 PM due to chores.  Was surprized to see people still putting in as I was taking out.  How's that when the Lake closes at 5pm?

Still find this lake frustrating. Its an off shore lake where bass migrate with the bait.  LM school just the same as the Spots following the bait and not setting up on shore cover and rarely staying in the same spot.

The shoreline and standing timber look great - yet its fishless.  Just off the shore around 6 feet deep - there is skunk grass.  This too should hold fish, but still fishless. The shallow back of coves littered with wood should be teaming with bass.  None.

The only success I have - is chasing schoolers.  They ignore my topwater but I did catch a LM & spot on a Norman deep lil N.  I paddled to long main lake points and cranked my crankbait over wind swept points,  only catching a few.

Most lakes - you see a stump or log and you know it holds a bass.  Not here.  Still looks to be managed well.  I like the multiple feeders.  Seems the bass are well fed. Saw plenty of bait in the shallows at the ramp.

Is anyone having success without a depth finder casting to shoreline targets?
I tried a spinnerbait, worm, senko, swim jig, popper,  nothing.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 20, 2018)

Went today after bream, and managed to catch some big shellcrackers on crickets and redworms. Just ones and twoseys here and there, never found a real hotspot, but I kept 6 fat bulls for supper.

Couldn't resist throwing the spybait, and caught 2 largemouth right away, 2 lb fish, and that was throwing in 30-40 ft of water off a main lake point, counting down to 15 feet, and reeling slow (I was seriously after bream, but a guy I've seen there before was asking me about it. It was an impressive demonstration).

I also only lost lures and caught some small ones in those trees. Those timber coves will probably produce well in cool spring water, but not right now, no. Spybaiting or drop shot in 20-30 feet of water is what produced for me. The spinbait is extremely effective, just throw and reel parallel to shore about 20-30 yards off the bank. Wham, bam. Thats where they are at right now, but I ain't no bass pro, no, just an opinion. 

Maybe when it really starts cooling down they will start up on top water. AIn't cooling down this week, thats for sure. It was HOT. Lake is 83 degrees.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 20, 2018)

@jocko755 : I bet a sinking crankbait, countdown Rapala, rat-l-trap, or swimbait, something like that, would probably work on those suspended fish. Just work it around 15 feet where you see the schools chasing shad. Or try trolling some big shiners like dank1296, works for him.


----------



## Onthebank (Sep 20, 2018)

My son has caught bass off the shore there using live earthworms.  We were there today up until 12:30. Bass laughed at my lures and my son caught bream, "large" bream using Martin's bread. Fancy stuff. Worked better than my overpriced lures that bass are supposed to love.  I'm boatless at the moment so I'm stuck on the bank, hence the name.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 20, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Went today after bream, and managed to catch some big shellcrackers on crickets and redworms. Just ones and twoseys here and there, never found a real hotspot, but I kept 6 fat bulls for supper.
> 
> Maybe when it really starts cooling down they will start up on top water. AIn't cooling down this week, thats for sure. It was HOT. Lake is 83 degrees.


Let's see some pics! Glad to know you got into a few. Sometimes it's like that where you've got to weed through the little hens to get a big boy. Having a bunch of action like that is always fun.

The topwater I've seen in my few trips has been related to weather and sunlight. Prefrontal conditions with some breeze and cloud cover seem to help immensely. They're reluctant to stay up for long when it's flat out and the sun is high. They're up and down so quick that I don't even reach for the topwater rod most times. I usually just ease over where I saw them and hit them with the DS.


Onthebank said:


> My son has caught bass off the shore there using live earthworms.  We were there today up until 12:30. Bass laughed at my lures and my son caught bream, "large" bream using Martin's bread. Fancy stuff. Worked better than my overpriced lures that bass are supposed to love.  I'm boatless at the moment so I'm stuck on the bank, hence the name.


OTB, try a pearl white Fluke, or maybe a watermelon seed Zoom trick worm. Use a spinning rod with a fairly soft tip, light line(8lb or even 6lb), and maybe a weighted hook so you can really sling it out there a ways. Then experiment with your retrieves until something clicks. Start out painfully slow, and gradually add more speed and action. Check out the Wacky Rig, and it's cousin the Neko Rig as well, paired up with that same trick worm, or a fat worm like a Senko or Yum! Dinger in watermelon candy, or watermelon red.

Active as that lake is, it'd be hard to imagine those few simple lures and rigs not producing something.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 20, 2018)

No pics - left phone in truck and cam at home. I love shellcrackers - the king of the bream family. 

I'm going to keep after 'em 'till I figure them out here.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 21, 2018)

In the vacinity of those feeders, i bet there are some huge bream.  They may be hungry now that they shut the feeders down.  

Thanks for the tips.  I prefer shallow bass fishing to easy targets.  Suspended or schooling fish are tough.  I will try my spybait next time.  The lake is close for me and it is nice, but I find the gate times restricting.  Enjoying the posts.  Seems some jon boat tourneys - someone caught a 9.35 lbr. I bet some big ones are lurking.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 21, 2018)

I catch most of my bass in 25-35 feet of water trolling shiners and small diving rapalas ive seen the bass coming up from bottom on my garmin to strike the baits. Went wednesday and caught 7-8 bass was kinda slow. Water temp 78-82 did see some topwater but didnt fish for them. Hope cooler water will turn some of the crappie on. Theres some slabs in there.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm likely headed up to Lathem tomorrow. Any of y'all gonna be out there?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 22, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> I'm your huckleberry.


I'll keep my eyes out for that brown NuCanoe, then. I'm riding a smoke grey Vibe Sea Ghost 130, paddle power only. There's another dude out there with a trolling motor on his. I'd say I'll be there early, but I never get there early.  Maybe we'll cross paths.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 23, 2018)

Had to scrap my trip this morning and fix a dishwasher leak. Might get out in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 23, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Had to scrap my trip this morning and fix a dishwasher leak. Might get out in the rain tomorrow.


Ah, Crap. Good luck tomorrow, be safe.

Just walked in the door from my trip today. Not much has changed. Water temps holding in the low 80's, most fish in the 20-30ft range relating strongly to bait and depth breaks. Caught a few up shallower today, but they were all small. Best numbers day I've had on the lake, probably got up into the mid-teens, all bass, majority spots with a few 'lips thrown in. Everything on the DS except one on a popper. Not much in the way of size, most in the 10-14" range. Afternoon breeze and clouds seemed to really help shake things loose.

Did lose a real donkey, picked up a super light bite, and when I set the hook the fish never slowed down. Rod bent over, drag started peeling and the line let go at the hook after a few seconds. Whatever it was it was heavy, in a totally different class than the average fish I had been catching. Lesson learned about rerigging and retying often.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hit HL this morning.  Cloudy and occasional light rain.  Stiff breeze at times.  I brought several rods rigged for schooling bass.  Popper, A-Rig, Ned Rig, crankbait.  And I brought one jig rod.  I didn't bring any additional tackle.  Big mistake.  I also meant to bring a spybait and forgot.  

As luck would have it - no schooling activity and no surface bite to speak of.  I hit numerous points and came up blank.

I tried the wood again.  I made casts into the standing timber near deep water.  I free spooled the jig down to the bottom.  I made small movements on the bottom and "Thump". I set the hook on a nice sized largemouth bass.  She jumped 3 times at the side of my kayak and spit my jig on the last head shake.

Back in again,  free spooled it down.  THUMP!  another hookset.  This time I get a thumb in her.  OK - now I'm figuring things out.

Back in I go,  SNAG and lose my jig.  Figures.  No other bottom baits with me.

I caught 1 more small bass on the ned rig when he busted bait right in front of me and I was quick to cast the ned rig in and let it sink.

Anxious to get back out there again.  The submerged forest are snaggy.  But I love jig fishing!


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice morning light breeze cloudy little mist. Had lake to myself from 10 am to bout noon. Caught between 15-18 bass mix spots and LM. Met an old friend hadnt seen since high school Forsyth Co High class of 80. He was on a paddleboard. Told him needs to put a rod holder on it as fish were busting top pretty good. I troll live shiners and a small rapala. The spots love the rapala. When coming in as i was passing the pump house the largest top water activity ive seen on HL. They were up about 10 seconds probably 20 yards by 20. Kinda looked like lanier but was to far away to get cast in. Trees starting to turn.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 26, 2018)

Bream were not biting today, was calm in the morning, but the wind got up later. Caught a dozen bass, LM and spots, nothing too big. When I took out, a guy had a trophy-size LM on ice in his boat, maybe 8-9 lbs. I assume he was going to mount it, and the 3 lb bass he had in there with it.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 26, 2018)

Shame he could have gone with a replica and just took photos and measured it.  That's a big female with good genes to pass on to future big bass fry.  That's nearly 10,000 future bass or more.  It could be over 10 by March.  Bass grow quick here in the south.  But you have to give em a chance.  If everyone kept the big ones,  there would be only dinks left.  Keep the dinks.  The lake is getting good - but it won't stay that way.    

Perfectly legal -  nice catch.  There's some big ones!  Good on him - I guess!  

The lady who caught the 9+ in the tourney kept it for the wall.  I bet it happens more times then others release.  People say - oh it's a big lake - theres plenty more,  but I doubt there are many.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 26, 2018)

jocko755 said:


> Shame he could have gone with a replica and just took photos and measured it.  That's a big female with good genes to pass on to future big bass fry.  That's nearly 10,000 future bass or more.  It could be over 10 by March.  Bass grow quick here in the south.  But you have to give em a chance.  If everyone kept the big ones,  there would be only dinks left.  Keep the dinks.  The lake is getting good - but it won't stay that way.
> 
> Perfectly legal -  nice catch.  There's some big ones!  Good on him - I guess!
> 
> The lady who caught the 9+ in the tourney kept it for the wall.  I bet it happens more times then others release.  People say - oh it's a big lake - theres plenty more,  but I doubt there are many.


JMO, but that lake is peaking now. Another 5 years and it'll be all over. I don't think the forage base supports that amount of predators for any length of time. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have to say at least half the bass i catch have evidence of being caught and released prior to me. I think this lake will be good for quite a long time not much pressure and i mark several large schools of bait out in the deep water each time i go.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 27, 2018)

dank1296 said:


> I have to say at least half the bass i catch have evidence of being caught and released prior to me. I think this lake will be good for quite a long time not much pressure and i mark several large schools of bait out in the deep water each time i go.


No pressure and C&R can become their own problems in smaller bodies of water. First you get a big boom of predators, but eventually the food supply starts to dry up, and it goes bust. That seems especially possible when you've got prolific species like crappie and spotted bass in the mix.

That's why my head's at where it's at. I'm no expert, but I can't help but wonder if the forage base in the lake holds up over the long haul.


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm no expert either.   It's cool.  I just hate when folks take out the Big females who do the lion share of the spawn and have good genes.  But totally legal for him to do.  I just feel a replica is as good as a skin mount and the bass released can grow BIGGER! 

Hit the lake today can caught 2.  Wind came up awful.  I paddled down to the far end and it took me more than a hour to paddle back in a stiff head wind in white caps.  My arms are smoked.  Weather said rain - but I didn't see wind forecasted.  

I hooked a lost rod and reel in a wooded cove.  Took it home and cleaned it up.  I would like to return it to the owner - send me a description if it's yours and I will get it to you.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 27, 2018)

Going in AM to fool around with panfish some more. I am going to try some small jigs under a float at different depths, and maybe go by Hammonds for red wigglers if I get up early enough. I want to catch more of those big 'crackers, I really do. Some crappie would hit the spot as well.

Never fear, the fairy wand with a DR spinbait tied on will be along as always. Last time I started throwing it at schooling bass first, and only quit and started bream fishing after I lost it on a snag after catching about a dozen, including a fat toad spot I lost at the boat (because I went for a lip too early, and he shook the lure). Man those things pull hard.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 28, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Going in AM to fool around with panfish some more. I am going to try some small jigs under a float at different depths, and maybe go by Hammonds for red wigglers if I get up early enough. I want to catch more of those big 'crackers, I really do. Some crappie would hit the spot as well.
> 
> Never fear, the fairy wand with a DR spinbait tied on will be along as always. Last time I started throwing it at schooling bass first, and only quit and started bream fishing after I lost it on a snag after catching about a dozen, including a fat toad spot I lost at the boat (because I went for a lip too early, and he shook the lure). Man those things pull hard.



UPDATE: Fished 0800-1645, with only one bream to show and no crappie. I did catch my usual dozen bass, a mix of spots and LM in the 1-3 lb range, on the you-know-what. I went back to yellow creek, and was throwing small panfish jigs and power baits in 10-15 feet of water with plenty or fish marking sonar, but only the little ones were pecking. I noticed some schools of bait right under me bigger than my kayak - just swamped out the whole display on the sonar and when I looked over I could clearly see them. If I threw a cast net I could have caught thousands.


----------



## spkoli (Sep 30, 2018)

I was able to get up there yesterday.  Caught three fish. 2 spots and a crappie.  a spot and crappie on the spin bait, the other spot was on a whopper plopper I threw into the feeding frenzies we see all to often.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 30, 2018)

There are some nice crappie in there gonna try and target them when water cools down


----------



## Coenen (Sep 30, 2018)

Was out here today for the long haul, 8:30 to around 4:15.

Started out really strong, and gradually slowed down as the weather cleared and the high pressure moved in. Ended up with around 10 or 12 I guess, about 50/50 spots and LM, almost all on DS. Saw some really legit topwater action, and just couldn't get on it. Got one on a walk the dog style bait, but they completely refused the popper I had been throwing. Really frustrating.

Surface temp was noticeably down, It should be about to really break loose. I'm probably back home on Lanier next week, so y'all will have to give 'em the business on my behalf.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the reports - I want to get on some of those crappie. Will try again tomorrow.

UPDATE : fished 0800-3PM, it was tough conditions, windy, hazy, not a lot of schooling. Couldn't find any bream but little ones, hooked one big crappie on the spybait but he got off at the boat, in fact, the fish were hitting it weird today - kinda tentative, only biting high in the water column which is a big change. I lost the last 5 fish I hooked in a row, some nice ones, too. They were going straight to the top rushing the boat and shaking the lure off. Decided to call it a day after that. Gonna change the hooks - they might be dull after 20+ fish on the same lure.


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 3, 2018)

Got out yesterday 2pm to 430pm. Was pretty slow. Went into a cove and pitched a jig among the timber. Caught a nice spot.  Then in many areas in the cove the bass were chasing bait up on shore and to the surface. The schooling was continuous- I left them biting - didn't want to get locked in.  Probably caught 10 or more decent cookie cutter spots.   I would cast a ned rig to the blow ups. Lost the ned rig and threw the spybait. Problem is I had the ned and spy were rigged on spinning 6lb line which isn't good for wooded coves.  Fall feed is on.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## hopper (Oct 4, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> View attachment 945010


Looks like you got what you were after. What did you get her with.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 4, 2018)

Red wigglers. Caught shellcracker, bluegill, pesky spotted bass, and one channel cat. One spot was about 2 lbs and took 5 minutes to boat on UL + 4 lb. test, and he was hopelessly gut hooked, so I'll be eating him, too.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 4, 2018)

How big was that kitty cat? I heard somewhere that they'd only recently stocked them into the lake.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 4, 2018)

Eatin' size, about a lb.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 4, 2018)

Ill be there in morning with new spy bait


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 5, 2018)

Good luck! Hope you don't get a snag. I caught 5 yesterday, 3 spots and 2 LM on the ghost pearl with new hooks. It seems the bite is changing, because I was surprised I didn't catch more. I went higher in the water column and sped up the retrieve a bit, but the lake is changing for fall, the shad are moving shallower, so I don't expect the magic to last. Right now I am on a hunt for crappie. May have found some..


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 5, 2018)

Good day on Lathem caught between 15-20 LM mostly 3-4 spots. that spybait is the real deal. Caught 8-9 on it several when throwing to breaking fish and a few when i let it sink a little. Water temp 77 and caught few trolling the shiners from the ramp all way down to the bridge. Was hot out looks like end next week some cooler weather.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 7, 2018)

Found a couple more 'crackers. Haven't really found a hot spot yet.


----------



## martinc (Oct 7, 2018)

love them crackers, specially on ultralights or fly rods...



Martin


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 8, 2018)

What Bridge?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 8, 2018)

Northwest end of lake, there is a little bridge you can go under Roscoe Collette Rd. Only about 6 feet of water under there and not many fish.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like some heavy rain coming in thursday. Looking to go friday never fished after lot of rain does yellow creek muddy up the water and hows fishing creek area when the currents flowing good.


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 9, 2018)

Rain ought to be the ringing of a dinner bell for fall feeding!  

OK - so I knew of that - but considered it more of a culvert.  Never passed thru it to the other side yet.  Just wanted to make sure.  I still haven't paddled every inch of the lake and didn't want to miss a bridge.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 9, 2018)

@dank1296 : The creek is usually only 2-3 feet deep up at the waterfall end, i think it is silted up a bit. Last time I fished after a rain was only for bass, and I caught one nice spot on a small crankbait by the waterfall, but the creek gets full of leaves, pine needles, and other detritus that collects and circulates in the eddy, and gets on your lure.

I've been fishing out a bit where the water drops down to 9-12 feet deep, throwing wigglers under the branches for 'crackers on UL gear. I've been catching a lot of the small (8-12 inch) channel cats that were stocked (if I leave my bait on the bottom too long), but they are mostly too small to eat, so I release the slimy lil' things. I did eat one that I gut-hooked. I've yet to catch my first crappie, but I've only been fishing small jigs, Bobby Garland and panfish stingers, but ain't found any yet. I am rigging me up a minnow bucket for the yak with an aerator and lid, maybe minners will change my luck there. I've never been much of a crappie fisherman, but I sure got the bug to catch them.

I'll join you Friday.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 9, 2018)

I ve had a change of plans gonna go Deer hunting this weekend gonna leave lunchtime friday should be back on Lathem next tuesday with the cool down


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 9, 2018)

Jocko ive caught several nice bass on other side of bridge opens up to about 15 acres of water plus lot of timber. Talked to a couple who caught nice crappie back there


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gonna try Lathem in morning if not raining first actual fall weather trip hope to find some crappie but the bass should be at it also i would think.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 15, 2018)

Man, they were on fire this morning. Yes, they were! I fished from 8-2, and caught a bunch! Nice ones, too, mostly 17-19 inches and 2-4 lb fish. It was great. My arm got tired of reeling in fat bass around 11, so I started trying for shell crackers with wigglers, and also throwing small jigs for crappie. Nothing but small bream were biting, and I have YET to catch a single crappie on that lake. I did hook one monster shell on a curly tail jig, but he released himself on his own recognizance before I got him in the boat. I was so surprised I got a hit on the jig, I forgot to jerk.

All the bass (I stopped counting around 10) hit a chartreuse shad spybait. I'll add some pics later.
ETA Pics:


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 15, 2018)

I might get some minnows and join you for Tuesday. I want to get on some crappie. I saw a couple guys looked like they were fishing for crappie - trolling motor up front with long rods sticking out. I stopped to chat with one fellow who confirmed he was trolling minnows for crappie, but he wasn't too talkative otherwise. Then, I caught a magnum spot about 3-4 lbs right in front of him on the spybait. He clammed right up. Ha!


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Oct 15, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Man, they were on fire this morning.



Wow, that is a nice haul! What depth were you letting your spybait fail to before you started reeling in? Just curious how you determine the depth.


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice job Rambling

I got a late start fishing between 1-430.  When I first got there to park - fish were busting in many spots.  By the time I launched - they settled down. 

I caught 2 on a jig and that was it.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 15, 2018)

SeaGhost130 said:


> Wow, that is a nice haul! What depth were you letting your spybait fail to before you started reeling in? Just curious how you determine the depth.



They sink about a foot a sec, so I first cast I count 5 sec, next cast I count 7, then 10, then 12, and so on, and once I get bit, I use that count. It seems they come up, bust the shad, and then go back down. When on top, I throw right there and reel thru them after a sec or two. I was using a 12 count most of the time I got bit while they were down. Most action was main lake off the points.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 16, 2018)

I can verify that the bass are on fire. Caught more spots today than LM. Probably caught 18-20 total. Several nice spots on spybait plus several others dropshot live shiners mostly in 25-35 foot. No crappie though and i tried for hour or so small jig tipped with minnow. water temp 71 and good topwater bite


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 18, 2018)

Slow thursday after the cold front high pressure. Caught 9-10 nothing over 2 lbs. Not much top water bite today.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 19, 2018)

Fished 8-2 today; lots of schooling on top then died off around 11. Especially schooling in my new spot - but there was a boat there already and he didn't leave for hours. Doh!
Caught one good LM about 3 lbs on the spybait, then a few more, but the rest were smaller. Started bream fishing and caught 8 fat crackers for supper on wigglers, in spite of the wind blowing me around, and getting a zillion snags. On the way to take out, fish came up right by me - I threw the spybait in there - fish on - about an 18" hard-fighting spot - a nice end to a nice day.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 20, 2018)

Good deal ill be hunting Sunday to Tuesday but hope to hit it Wed or thursday


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hit the lake today 1p-4p.  Caught 3 largemouth dragging deep jigs.  Saw an occasional spot busting bait on the surface and against shore but by the time you paddle over to cast, they disappear.  Usually coming back up in the spot you just left.  Chasing the blow ups can make your crazy.  

I am a firm believer in catch and release.   I hate to see a stringer of 10 bass pulled from the lake - but it's a common occurrence lately and in most lakes I fish.  I think very few people practice catch and release.  If everyone pulls a stinger of bass each time they fish, the numbers will surely drop.  I think Hollis Lathem will likely become more difficult to fish over time.  Nothing can be done since it is the legal limit.  Oh well.  I don't have a problem with panfish - which are better table fare.  

I trust someone (a biologist) will monitor the fish population and overall health of the fishery. It's been good,  I'd hate to see it get ruined.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 23, 2018)

They're up and down too quick in that lake to really chase the schoolers. I gave up on it after a trip or two. It's tough to call them back up, too! Once they're done, it's usually all over until the next spot they pop up.

C&R is all well and good, but there needs to be some harvest to keep things humming along. Culling them out in these smaller impoundments helps. Bass and Crappie are efficient predators, and prolific breeders, they can overrun a small lake, outstrip the food supply and get stunted in just a few years. That probably goes double with the spotted bass in there. I don't know about the weekdays, but I don't think I've seen too many meat hunters on the weekends. Pressure can make them tougher for sure, but they'll still be out there.

How hard does Cherokee County work to manage the lake? Does anyone know?


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 24, 2018)

Seems like they are very active in managing the lake, just considering the feed stations.  I agree in some harvest of the smaller bass - particularly  spots.  

I like to catch BIG bass.  They don't grow any bigger when they are on a stringer and dinner plate!  Just wish guys would give them a chance to grow and be caught again and again.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 24, 2018)

jocko755 said:


> Seems like they are very active in managing the lake, just considering the feed stations.  I agree in some harvest of the smaller bass - particularly  spots.
> 
> I like to catch BIG bass.  They don't grow any bigger when they are on a stringer and dinner plate!  Just wish guys would give them a chance to grow and be caught again and again.


Agreed. I haven't kept a bass to eat in ages. I'm not sure I'd be inclined to keep anything more than 16" or so if I thought that fish could be released in good condition. With the numbers and quality of fish I've caught up there, I don't see over harvest being an issue, not right now at least.

One management tool that's always interested me has been slot limits. To me, they make good sense in managing a lake for big fish. I think it'd be interesting to see something like that put into practice on a reservoir like Lathem. Encourage more harvest of those fish in the 10-16" range, or so and curb harvest of the big girls. It may become necessary as the spots really start to proliferate.

The next few years up on this lake will be really interesting.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 24, 2018)

I take out two bass a trip usually 2-3 lb spot for dinner and any crappie i catch. LOve me some fish tacos


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 6, 2018)

Check my classified on nearly new kayak perfect for Lathem or Lanier.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 6, 2018)

I have still not managed to catch a single crappie in Lathem. I am going to try again in the AM, should be able to get some fishin' in before the afternoon weather. I am using jigs, not minnows. I will also throw the trusty spybait, and try a new deep-running crankbait Duo Realis sent me. Might just troll that crankbait around and see if I can catch me some bass. I've seen so much shad in Lathem, I was also thinking of buying a small cast net to catch some and try them out.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 6, 2018)

Probably be there 930 or so myself


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 7, 2018)

My trip is off until tomorrow. Hope you caught them!


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ended up about 10 bass and one nice crappie. Bite got better after 12;00 when clouds rolled in and wind died. Caught on mix of shiners crappie jig and small rapala.


----------



## jocko755 (Nov 7, 2018)

Nice job Dank.  Pretty pics!  Fine crappie - I would like a mess of them!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 8, 2018)

I finally caught a crappie today. Nice one, too, 14" slab. 
He hit a trolled spybait. I was also long-line trolling crappie jigs, but a spot hit that. I ended up with both on at the same time and a tangled mess when I had to net both, but I got 'em. 

Caught a few bass, mostly small, only 2 nice ones: a chunky spot on a jerkbait thrown to a busting school, and a fat 3 lb LM on the spybait. Forgot my phone so no pics. Then it rained like heck.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 19, 2018)

Going in the AM mainly on another crappie hunt. Gonna only take one rod for bass - guess which one. 

Edit: caught 2 nice crappie on long-line trolled Charlie Brewer curly tail jigs, one in black/chartreuse and one in a blue/white ice. I had two jigs on one pole and caught both crappie at the same time. My first long-line double! After I got them landed and in the cooler, I tried to go right back over that spot, but the wind was really blowing and I never caught another. I did locate and mark the brushpile where I think they were; I'll return when it ain't so windy and jig some there.

It was windy, whitecaps, almost, gusting like heck. Impossible to hold position or course, really. I trolled some more, but only caught a 14" LMB (released), and something that was way bigger than a crappie busted off another jig. I was using 4 lb test. 

SO, there are crappie in Lathem and they can be caught, just haven't figured out how to get more than one or two - but I will. Eventually. Pics later - gotta go filet 2 fish.


----------



## Jeremy Moody (Nov 20, 2018)

Caught a nice slab Sun on a SK 6xd.  That was a first.  Caught some others as well.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice looks like next week before i can get out there. Gotta try and find a day of light winds which is tough to do now. What depths were you when hooked up on crappie


----------



## Jeremy Moody (Nov 20, 2018)

About 15ft.  In front of the first timber area on the right.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 20, 2018)

From today (11-20-18):


----------



## Jeremy Moody (Nov 21, 2018)

Awesome!!!  Was thinking about rolling by later today for an afternoon trip.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like Sunday might be a good day give it a go and dunk some shiners.


----------



## hopper (Nov 23, 2018)

If anyone catches a Cat post it. Curious how the stockers took.


----------



## Jeremy Moody (Nov 25, 2018)

Gonna be out there this morning soon as my son and I polish off this waffle house.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 25, 2018)

Good meeting you and other GONers today. The bite (for me) was sloooooooow. I caught two crappie, but stupidly lost a huge one at the boat when my net got tangled in a rod, and instead of just lipping the crappie aboard, I tried to flip him - and that 4 lb test loop knot popped - I lost the fish and my jig. Dumb. 

Still beats settin' at home going "man I wish I was fishing right now". 

The goods news is, I have enough crappie fillets after this to have fish tacos tonight!


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 25, 2018)

Went to Lanier one nice spot couldnt get on lake till 1000 due to fog. Shoulda gone to Lathem.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 25, 2018)

dank1296 said:


> Went to Lanier one nice spot couldnt get on lake till 1000 due to fog. Shoulda gone to Lathem.


It was early and late on the big lake today. It slowed down when the fog broke, and cranked back up in the evening. Nice to meet you out there.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 25, 2018)

It was pretty crowded. Think I'll hunt for a few days and maybe try again Thursday.


----------



## Jeremy Moody (Nov 25, 2018)

Eli and I did pretty decent.  Picked up some nice spots.  Nice meeting you Ramblin Wreck.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes thursday looks like a good day sunny mid 50s hope wind is low think ill go to


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 28, 2018)

Im gonna let it warm up a little but plan on being out there about 10 see if i can get a few for dinner if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 29, 2018)

Cold but very light wind. Caught 3 slab crappie and 2 bass combo trolling shiners and drop shot jig with shiner tipped. Got a perfect hornets nest that was hanging low over lake had my eye on it all summer finally safe enough to get it.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 30, 2018)

The crappie in 2nd picture i caught trolling in, in about 90 feet of water on a jig actually released cause had enough fish for dinner.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice. I went today after the rain stopped and fished about 10:30-4PM. I only caught a couple crappie trolling curly tail jigs (blue ice color), so I let them go. Also caught and released a couple small bass on the jigs. The weather was perfect, cool and overcast with hardly any wind. I had the lake to myself all day until the afternoon, 2-3 other boats showed up.


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 1, 2018)

Y'all cost me some money today.  Spy baits and Ned Rig jigs and baits.  LOL.  Amazon needs to deliver soon so I can give them a try.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 2, 2018)

leoparddog said:


> Y'all cost me some money today.  Spy baits and Ned Rig jigs and baits.  LOL.  Amazon needs to deliver soon so I can give them a try.



I believe it was you I met launching last Sunday. I was in flip-flops launching. What were those fishing boots you were wearing with the Stolquist waders? If it wasn't you please disregard.

PS you think YOU have some money in spybaits? Peep this, dude:


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 2, 2018)

'Tweren't me RamblinWreck.  I was fishing at my hunting club lake.  I ordered a Jackall spy bait but just one to give it a try.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 2, 2018)

Sorry. He told me his handle, but I am so bad at remembering names .. Good luck with the lure - stay away from snags! I've hung at least 5 in Lathem res.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 3, 2018)

Was a tough day on our ol' fishin' hole - slow bite and windy. Couldn't catch a crappie, not even a bite, and I was even using shiners. Then a big bass ate one. The drag on my old 1960s Mitchell 408 wasn't up to it, and the 4 lb test popped. Threw another big shiner right back in there on another rod - boom, fish on. This time the line held 'cause I had the drag loose, and I caught this fatty, and he had my first hook in his mouth! That's never happened before. I let the fish go; it was obviously really hungry.


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 5, 2018)

nice might give it a go friday pre storm front maybe they be biting


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 5, 2018)

W wind 5 mph gusts to 22 tomorrow. I figure I can find a sheltered spot and fish anyway. Polypro undies, a good hat, my SealSkinz gloves, thermos of coffee..

.. I'll probably be cold anyway! I'm just going to jig for sac-a-lait  until I get cold. They are in there somewhere!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 6, 2018)

Beautiful day, cold, but not too much wind, and it laid down in the afternoon. Tough bite again, only caught one small spot and one crappie, but the crappie was a slab. They are suspended deep, and scattered. Debating tomorrow's game plan... might just get me some shiners again. Only one other boat on the lake and he said he was still skunked when I left at 4.

Going to try it again tomorrow, minus the insanity: i.e. repeating the same experiment over and over and expecting different results. So no long line trolling tomorrow, gonna hunt 'em with the sonar and drop-shot a shiner down to 'em, or vertical jig.

ETA: a crown fell out while flossing my teeth last night - so I'm at the dentist instead of fishing. Hope they were biting for ya, Dank!


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like tuesday maybe a fishable dayi f wind is below 10mph i can handle it


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 10, 2018)

See you there. Might get me some shiners from Hammonds if I get up early enough.


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 11, 2018)

5 this size cold slow bite all in 30-40 foot in the cove straight back towards yellow creek


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 13, 2018)

Fished yesterday and today using very light tackle and 4 lb test for crappie, using jigs and small shiners. 

Yesterday I caught a couple small bass on the shiners, and one decent LM about 2-3 lbs (hit a white/chartreuse crappie jig), but got skunked on the crappie. It was cold, but not very windy.

Today I returned with most of my shiners from yesterday, and it was a bit windy, especially in the afternoon. I used this to my advantage, setting up to let the wind drift me down some shoreline with a medium shiner on a simple rig of a #4 hook with splitshot. I trailed the shiner out behind me, and let it drift. Tried the crappie jigs as well. Nothing until around 1PM when a decent LM about 3 lbs grabbed a shiner. It was quite a fight on a flimsy rod with light line, but I got him in the boat for pics and a quick release. Ended up getting skunked on the crappie, but I did catch 5-6 decent bass, mostly LM and one spot. On the way to take out, I set up one more drift accross a main lake point, and was rewarded when the biggest bass of the day attacked the shiner, which was the biggest one I had in the bucket. It was an epic battle, and I finally got her to the net. It was 20 inches and fat, I estimate 4 lbs or better. Fun on UL gear! All fish released.


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice thats some spring summertime size bass. Looks like some warmer weather coming up but wont be able to get on lake till mid next week


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Dec 16, 2018)

I hit Lathem around 10am this morning. Wind was pretty brisk today and made for a challenging day. The fishing was tough, but I managed to avoid the skunk today by pulling this chunk from one of the coves on the north end of the lake.

Caught on a Strike King Chart Sexy Shad deep diver crankbait in about 12 foot of water.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice. 

Tues and Wed are looking good if the forecast holds. I'm thinking some big shiners would be the ticket to some giant ditch pickles. I want to catch one over 10 lbs.


----------



## dank1296 (Dec 17, 2018)

Think im gonna give Bald Ridge another shot tomorrow


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Dec 18, 2018)

RamblinWreck said:


> Nice.
> 
> Tues and Wed are looking good if the forecast holds. I'm thinking some big shiners would be the ticket to some giant ditch pickles. I want to catch one over 10 lbs.



Where is the best place to get shiners in the Canton/Cumming area?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 18, 2018)

It's a little out of my way, but I go to Hammonds. Not sure what is on the Canton/west side of the county. I'll be headed there in the morning. Couldn't go today; got too many hunydoos.


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Dec 18, 2018)

I've never been there, but that would be a haul for me to go there and back over to the lake. However, if it increased my chances of catching some big fish, I just might have to try it.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 18, 2018)

A quick internet search "live bait near Canton GA" shows several places, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 1, 2019)

Lathem or Lanier tomorrow help me decide


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2019)

I see a coin toss in the near future


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 1, 2019)

New boat, so Lanier for me.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm thinking of making the trip up to Lathem on Sunday weather looks choice! May depend on if Lanier is back right by Saturday.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 2, 2019)

Great day on Lathem 6 bass and 3 crappie. One other boat cloudy none to light wind. Water temp was between 51-53. Cleaned 3 bass and 2 crappie the last one was 2lb 10 oz on digital scale. Might take to the taxidermist largest ive ever caught. Almost 17" long. Caught all on medium shiners downline 20-40 feet. Was marking them pretty good


----------



## Coenen (Jan 2, 2019)

dank1296 said:


> Great day on Lathem 6 bass and 3 crappie. One other boat cloudy none to light wind. Water temp was between 51-53. Cleaned 3 bass and 2 crappie the last one was 2lb 10 oz on digital scale. Might take to the taxidermist largest ive ever caught. Almost 17" long. Caught all on medium shiners downline 20-40 feet. Was marking them pretty good


You try a spoon? Seems like with all of the threads in that lake a 1/2 or 6/10 Flex-it would murder them.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 2, 2019)

never have but someone who knows how to fish spoons could probably do pretty good especially a day with light wind like today


----------



## Coenen (Jan 2, 2019)

dank1296 said:


> never have but someone who knows how to fish spoons could probably do pretty good especially a day with light wind like today


Ain't nothing to it, but to do it! You could even work one in with your downlines. Just let it down, lift, drop on a semi-tight line, jiggle, repeat. A lot like you might with a dropshot.

Don't get fooled by these dudes you see really working the crap out of them. A 1-inch long dying shad hardly does anything so dramatic. Especially in 50 degree water. Find a good school, drop down, and give it a go.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 14, 2019)

Gonna hit Lathem Wed morning looks promising weather wise before big freeze come in next week


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 17, 2019)

Had Lathem to myself Wed. Air temp started at 38 1000  water temp 45. Fished medium shiners on drop shot had 4 bites caught 2. Both were nice one 14 inch other 151/2. Was breezy cold but had good time marked fish deep but most had lock jaw. No bass which was a unusual. Warmed up to 50 degrees and found water as warm as 47. Looks like that will change next week.


----------



## hopper (Jan 18, 2019)

Looks like your Wed, Was better than my work day. Nice catch!!


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 26, 2019)

Any fellow slow boaters wanna hit Lathem or  Mary Alice Park Monday for a few hours around 900 after sun gets up good.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 26, 2019)

Think of taking the fast boat to Oconee Monday. Since I got it, the NuCanoe has stayed dry and lonely.


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats sad


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't worry, I'll be back on Lathem for the crappie and cracker spawns!


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 28, 2019)

Well put in at Mary Alice about 10. Slow ended up 3 bites 2 fish up in back of Bald Ridge Creek. Nice day mark fish and bait but just were not having the shiners i dropped to them. Back to Lathem next warm days


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 31, 2019)

Gonna try Lathem on Saturday morning. First time fishing there on weekend but dont expect much of crowd. Hope to drop some small shiners on some crappie.


----------



## dank1296 (Feb 2, 2019)

Well first time ever fishing Lathem on a weekend. Pulled into the lot and to my surprise at 9:00 am it was packed.There was a tournament going on with all kinda fancy bass boats with 3-4 trolling motors attached plus some assorted jonboats. They were already at it so i unloaded the solo skiff and headed out. Ended up catching seven bass and one crappie drop shot shiners. Fish were deep 30-50 feet for me. Water temp was 42-46 light breeze nice day for 2-2. Tourny winner took 5 fish 17 lbs not a bad average.


----------



## dank1296 (Feb 5, 2019)

Not Lathem or Lanier but knew theyd be biting on the 20 acre lake on some family land in Warren County. Caught dozen crappie half dozen bass and bream. THought even heard a far off gobble.


----------



## hopper (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice, gotta love those private lakes.


----------



## dank1296 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hit Lathem yesterday about 8 others fishing. Upper end was dingy main lake clear. Had 2 bites and caught both 1 crappie 1 bass. Talk to one guy said he caught a 3lb spot and 4lb LM. Im ready for spring.


----------



## weagle (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like the catching was pretty good at Lathem yesterday.  I got there really late to test a trolling motor and there was a bass tournament ending:


----------



## Mickey Flatshoals (Mar 4, 2019)

7lb’er out of Lathem and it’s not even spring. I can’t wait for the water to warm up a few degrees. I hit Bull Sluice and Sweetwater last week and got skunked. Water was muddy!


----------



## weagle (Mar 9, 2019)

Cold and windy today, but a few spots were hitting.


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 10, 2019)

Im ready get back in the groove on Lathem. Hate the weather we been having maybe wed or thursday


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 10, 2019)

Still got this dang aircast on my foot, so no kayaking for me another 3 weeks. Maybe the 'crackers will be bedding by then. @weagle : did you note the water temp?


----------



## weagle (Mar 10, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> Still got this dang aircast on my foot, so no kayaking for me another 3 weeks. Maybe the 'crackers will be bedding by then. @weagle : did you note the water temp?



I didn't.  I don't have any electronics, so I was just hitting the points and pounding the banks with a spinner bait.


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Mar 10, 2019)

I went out for 4 hours today, caught one spot on wacky rig. Water temp was 50-51 degrees at launch and surrounding areas. North end of the lake was 52-53 degrees.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks. Looks like I got another week or two, then. I'll be in the tin boat on Oconee in the meantime. No loose floating docks or closed boat ramps there..


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 11, 2019)

Much stain in upper part?


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah, pretty stained throughout. A lot better than the previous week though, it was really muddy from the rain.


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 12, 2019)

**** things to do today and tomorrow. Bet they were biting. Maybe Thursday. Anybody go today?


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 12, 2019)

I mean Dang


----------



## spkoli (Mar 20, 2019)

Has anyone been there this past week? I'm thinking of going on Sunday and was wondering what the water temp was.


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Mar 20, 2019)

Was there on Sunday. North end of the lake was around 58-60 and the other areas anywhere from 55-57. Water was still stained with a foot or less of visibility.


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 20, 2019)

Went this morning 10:00 til 2:00 water still stained but appears to be clearing. Caught 5 Bass in cove directlly across from boathouse,an area i usually dont fish. Was drop shoting shiners looking for crappie. None were to be found. Ended with 4 spots 2 LM. Water started at 51 bit was 55 by time i left. Its getting close to being on fire at Lathem.


----------



## CDW (Apr 11, 2019)

Anybody had any luck lately?


----------



## dank1296 (Apr 12, 2019)

Havent been able to go lately gonna try tuesday or wed.next week


----------



## spkoli (Apr 12, 2019)

I might be heading out there tomorrow.


----------



## dank1296 (Apr 18, 2019)

Went yesterday bout 8 other boaters were there. Water still a little dingy 62-65 water temp. Kinda slow 2 nice crappie on drop shot minnows and one spot. Couple other pulls and that was it. Hopefully water clears up and fish turn on.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Apr 19, 2019)

Got my cast off the foot finally, and will be ready for another kind of cast! Like throwing jigs for some of those fat crappie, which I have been unsuccessful at finding on Lanier.

Also looking for another boat, a used jon of around 14' I can fix up into an electric-only fishing platform. I was recently diagnosed with RA in both elbows, so I think my kayak days are over - way too early.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Apr 29, 2019)

Heading to HGL HQL in the AM. Been awhile... not taking a bass rod, period - had enough of them on Lanier lately. I'm fish-hungry. and looking for panfish. Hope to catch some on my new JDM rod that arrived from the land of the rising sun today. Put my best UL reel on it - a Daiwa Luvias 1003 size. Also, I'm using a JDM ester line that breaks at 2.3 lbs and has no stretch whatsoever. I anticipate some cussin', so be warned. 

NuCanoe, old Land Cruiser, gimpy gray-headed old dude.


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Apr 29, 2019)

Went on Sunday and the Shellcrackers are out in the shallows now. They are so much fun to catch.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Apr 29, 2019)

Perfect. What you catch yours on? I'm going by Hammonds for some bait.


----------



## hopper (Apr 30, 2019)

HGL ???


----------



## SeaGhost130 (Apr 30, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> Perfect. What you catch yours on? I'm going by Hammonds for some bait.



Caught them on night crawlers rigged on a drop shot. Good luck today!


----------



## CDW (Apr 30, 2019)

I believe he meant for the g to be a q


----------



## hopper (Apr 30, 2019)

CDW said:


> I believe he meant for the g to be a q


Well know I just feel plain ignoramus!!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah, HQL. My bad. 

Not sure how one drop shots when the bream are shallow?

I used a red wiggler on a #6 EC rotating hook. No weight. Caught a few of these but they were scattered. Going back tomorrow.


----------



## hopper (May 1, 2019)

Nice. They have some slabs in there. Caught one of the fattest bream in my life on a Senko last year. He was hanging out on a deep ledge blow down close to a swallowing cove.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 1, 2019)

Had an epic morning with new JDM rod. Got on a flat near the main channel and found some crappie stacked up, and wore 'em out, as they say. When they finally quit biting I had no more room in my cooler and was releasing them. All fish kept were over 11", and biggest was a 15.5" 2lb 4oz fish, my new PB crappie. Don't have a count Kept 17 slabs, which filled up a big Igloo Playmate cooler so full I had to dump the ice.

Most fish were caught on a trout magnet on a 1.5g Daiwa Gekkabijin JDM jig, later I used a Moonshine Jigs (Perry Pippinger) "Elmo" color 1/32 hand-tied jig. The big fish hit the Perry jig.

Never even got around to the 'crackers today.


----------



## hopper (May 1, 2019)

Slaba Dabba Doo. Gotta post the final product in the paymasters cooking forum. Good job Buddy


----------



## dank1296 (May 1, 2019)

Nice had lathem on my mind might hit it tomorrow


----------



## weagle (May 1, 2019)

Awesome catch.


----------



## JC33 (May 2, 2019)

hopper said:


> Anyone been to Lathem Hollis recently? finaly got my house done and moved in. Gonna have some fish time now. Thinking of headed over there this weekend and next week.


Hi there...I'm new on the board here, although I've been poking around many times in the past!  Since I was planning to be in the general area yesterday, I went to Latham for the first time yesterday afternoon...it was about 3pm by the time I could get on the water and since they still close at 5pm (until next weekend), I only had about an hour and a half to fish.  I did catch one decent bass...right up near the bank on a wacky rig senko.  Missed another nice strike on a jerk bait before leaving, but that was about it.  Really nice lake...I'm looking forward to visiting again with more time!


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 2, 2019)

@JC33 : I saw you miss that fish - maybe; were you in a black Denali? I was taking out.. Not a shore-friendly lake, really. A kayak, jon, or electric-only boat of any kind would be advantageous, to say the least. 

Went back first thing this morning and the crappie were still there; I put a bunch more in the cooler, yes sir, I did. Slap full of SLABS.

 Then I decided to try to find another flat with the same characteristics and see if I could get on some other spawning crappie; I didn't want to decimate this spawn site any more. I tried several similar spots, but only caught a couple small bass, which are fun on the Japanese UL rod with 2 lb test, and one medium sized (2 foot dia) snapping turtle, on a red wiggler. He had the hook in his front foot, and it took some finesse with 4 lb test Mr Crappie line to get him to the boat, whereupon he began striking the side of my yak. I eased him up and caught the hook in my long nose pliers and set him free. He seemed to know I was unhooking him and stayed chill - my hand was closer than I liked to his mouth, for sure.

On the way to the take out I tried one more spot - bingo. Caught a slab crappie on the second cast. Wind was kicking up and I was tired, with a bunch of fish to filet, so I marked a waypoint for a return engagement - soon!

The trout magnet again ruled the day. Did not locate any shellcrackers. Yet. Saw dank in the solo skiff and gave him one of the JDM 1.5g jigs with a few trout magnets to try. That TM is no joke; grab some next time you are at Walmart. I went home and cleaned all the fish. Then I cleaned myself, and had a well-deserved sammich and a cold one. Cheers!


----------



## jocko755 (May 2, 2019)

Wow - way to go.  

I'd just cut the line on that snapper!  he'd be able to get it out on his own.


----------



## dank1296 (May 3, 2019)

Glad to see ramblingwreck out yesterday. Thanks for the 2 jigs you gave me ended up catching 2 crappie and one spot on the troll with them. Got the crappie back i caught in Feb. that was over 2 lbs my biggest. Nice mount attached to piece of wood found on pond in warren county. Be back out next week early after weekend crowd dies down.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 3, 2019)

Great looking mount. 

I am holding out for a 3lb+, since I ate my 2lb'er!


----------



## weagle (May 3, 2019)

When does the closing time change?


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 4, 2019)

Today, May 4.

http://ccwsa.com/reservoir/


----------



## dank1296 (May 4, 2019)

Shhh dont tell anyone bout our crappie hole


----------



## weagle (May 4, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> Today, May 4.
> 
> http://ccwsa.com/reservoir/



Cool,  Thanks.


----------



## JC33 (May 5, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> @JC33 : I saw you miss that fish - maybe; were you in a black Denali? I was taking out.. Not a shore-friendly lake, really. A kayak, jon, or electric-only boat of any kind would be advantageous, to say the least.
> 
> Went back first thing this morning and the crappie were still there; I put a bunch more in the cooler, yes sir, I did. Slap full of SLABS.
> 
> ...


Might have been me on the water... I was about to takeout around 4:45pm. However, I have a silver Outback, not the Yukon. My boat was a tan Kay-noe (Old Town 119).


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 5, 2019)

My bad; I'm wrong. It was someone else fishing from the bank.


----------



## dank1296 (May 7, 2019)

NIce day all bass action not one crappie today. Caught between 12-15 spots and LM. Most where real nice 2-4 lbs. Wreck ill think you will recognize the jig in the big basses mouth.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 7, 2019)

Awesome. I got one tied on for in the morning.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 8, 2019)

Shellcrackers were staging shallow pre-spawn, but not bedding yet IMO. Caught a bunch on wigglers and UL tackle, and kept 12 for the table. These were all at least 3/4 lb fish; biggest was 15.5 oz and 10.75". No crappie on the jigs today, just a couple bass - but, who cares when the big crackers are biting? Man, do they fight hard. I love them. Got some awesome thick filets of the best-eating fish in the lake. PS in the creek near the waterfall you can catch all the pan-sized channel cats you want. Very aggravating if you are looking for crackers!


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 29, 2019)

I have not got on the crackers or bluegills even though the full moon came and went. I think they fooled me and most of the spawning happened in April while I was mostly fishing Oconee. I can't rub two big panfish together now, almost. I can catch a few here and there up on stumps, trees, etc close to the bank, but not numbers, but there are whopper shellcrackers here. They are here. Somewhere...

I did catch a big LM on 2 lb test, and some cooler-fulls of big crappie, but the bream have fooled me, or something.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice day today, but tough bite. Was fishing with the UL gear for bream and/or crappie, but couldn't find 'em. I did catch (and released) another nice LM bass on my JDM rod w/ 2 lb test; a 17" football about 3 lbs. Hit a red sparkle Charlie Brewer panfish mini slider grub on a Daiwa jig head. Had another even bigger one on, but she threw the hook. That was using a gold hand-tied 1/32 oz jig; if it was the Daiwa, she wouldn't have got off IMO.


In other news, the water dept guys installed a buoy line all the way across the creek about 50 yards from the waterfall. Said they were tired of having to help get grounded/stuck boats loose. Never mind that I could go all the way to the falls no problem in my kayak (with troll motor up) and have many times. Now I'm cut off from a good bream hole.
They also said they were soon going to be dredging the creek, which is pretty silted up from all the rain this year, to the tune of a million dollars. Hmmm.


----------



## dank1296 (Jun 12, 2019)

Going tomorrow how was the water clarity towards the culvert bridge area


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 12, 2019)

Stained from the rain, but not bad. Winds will be up tomorrow 10-15. Good day for me to do some boat wiring and electronics install.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 13, 2019)

Wow.  Spending $$$$.


----------



## dank1296 (Jun 13, 2019)

Was windy but not too bad. Trolled live medium shiners in the usual places. Got about 12-14 bass and one crappie. Mostly LM maybe 3 spots.. Water was fairly clear lakewide. Water temp 73-75 unheard of this late in the year.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 13, 2019)

Some nice ones there. I'm going to have to hit it in the AM and enjoy this cool June weather while I can. I'll bring the finesse wand and the spybait in case I strike out on slabs again. Have not thrown it yet this year.

EDIT: didn't go - had to rescue #1 son stranded with a dead vehicle. Looks like the alternator... oh well. Guess I'll go tomorrow.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 15, 2019)

When I arrived at the gate, there were so many Jon boats.  I asked if there was a tourney, but guys said no.  Probably 30 or so boats and when I made it back in about 50 -100 people on the lake.  Very crowded.  I caught 2 swimming a jig with a rage craw.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 15, 2019)

The cat is out of the bag. I noticed this thread is being hot-linked to from other websites as part of a fishing report. Therefore, I will no longer be posting on this thread. 

I suggest we let this thread die. Good thread, jocko, thanks, but it has run it's course.

If any of my fishing buddies want to talk about the fishing, or hook up on the lake, PM me. Otherwise...

ADIOS!


----------



## hopper (Jun 15, 2019)

I only started this thread to help stay on top of the local electric water. Cant believe their was that many people out on the water.
 I always liked the no crowd vibe of Lathem.
 Hopefully it will die down crowd wise.


----------



## dank1296 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sounds good ill PM Lathem folks. Good thing about retirement dont go on weekends. 5 other boats other day


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 16, 2019)

I knew it was going to be crowded on a NICE Saturday.  No biggie.  I don't think you can blame this thread.  The lake has alot of deep water and even the largemouth school like spots and follow bait.  They go to their deep haunts when pressured. The fishery is not harmed.  I think it's well managed.  I didn't see anyone do any better than a few bites.   Weekdays are definitely better!  Despite what I heard,  I'm pretty sure it was an impromptu tourney.  As they all seemed to get off the water at the same time.  I'm not a tournament hater.  In fact,  I would like to have a reservoir boat and fish some tourneys.  There were some nice rigs with Elco outboards.  They throw off a wake headed up lake!  Impressive rigs with huge electronics.  The lake was plenty big enough.  Even though I counted 8 boats around me in the narrows,  everyone got along and were respectful.  Its unreasonable for me to expect to fish on Saturday and have the lake to myself!


----------



## dank1296 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yep ive never had a problem finding room even on an earlier saturday when they were having a tournament. Did see a fullsize pontoon boat on water other day.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 16, 2019)

To be clear, I have no problem with this thread on GON per se, it is the hot-linking to it from other sites that I don't like.

Just put side scan on the kayak and will be going tomorrow to try it out.


----------



## hopper (Jun 16, 2019)

RamblinWreck said:


> To be clear, I have no problem with this thread on GON per se, it is the hot-linking to it from other sites that I don't like.
> 
> Just put side scan on the kayak and will be going tomorrow to try it out.


I would like to see some SV shots if you get a chance.
 What did you end up installing, I will be in the market soon.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 16, 2019)

I bought a Garmin Echomap+ 93sv to run a Panoptix LiveScope system on my "big" boat. This was back a few months when they were on sale for $599.

Since I already have a Humminbird Helix 9 MSI+ on the big boat with amazing side scan, and I wanted the Garmin only to run LiveScope, I decided to put the Garmin 2D/DI/SS transducer on the kayak. I bought an extra cradle mount and power cable so I can just snap out - snap in the head unit from boat to kayak.

The 'bird side scan is better than the Garmin - but not by much. The Garmin holds it's own. 

Eventually I'll make a LiveScope XD holder for the kayak. Once you use it - you always want it. Do you really need it? No, I've caught fish for 40 years without it, but it really is cool to have.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 17, 2019)

One guy I spoke with said he uses side scan and saw all his fish first that he caught.  I don't have electronics.  Sure would be helpful on HL.  Please let us know how it does.


----------



## weagle (Jun 28, 2019)

Going to HL mid morning tomorrow.  Got a new Trolling motor set up to try out and I may even get the new Garmin out of the box and hook it up.    Been fishing for 50+ years and never owned a depth finder till now.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 30, 2019)

HA!  Me too!  I just send down a heavy jig to see what the depth is.  Fan cast until you get a bite to show you where they are.   But graphs are so good now,  they show fish so well.  I may have to break down someday.


----------



## weagle (Jun 30, 2019)

Didn't get there until after noon yesterday.  There was a little schooling activity, and I caught about a half dozen spots.  Got a couple of them on camera hitting a DonBob rig.   

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Coenen (Jun 30, 2019)

Was thinking about Lathem just the other day...while I was on the Hooch instead. We need to try and swing a little GON get together up there! I'll have to make the trip up here before long.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 30, 2019)

@weagle : Nice job with the ol' Cardinal. Got my old C 3 fixed up but haven't used it yet. How did the trolling motor work out? Less paddling = more fishing IMO.

Regarding the opening time: One day I went last week, I was first in the gate when it opened. I was surprised to see a red truck and trailer already parked. Went way down the lake and around the bend, and there he was in his boat, fishing. So SOMEONE gets to fish the lake earlier in the morning.

@Coenen  : I'm down for that.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wonder how that happened?  Maybe an employee? or someone spent the night?

Nice job Weagle.  I've yet to try live bait - but I can assume it's the ticket!


----------



## weagle (Jul 1, 2019)

I've never fooled with live bait out there, but I know some folks that hammer the spots at Lanier with live bait.


----------



## dank1296 (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a good time rolling medium live shiners and casting a spybait when there on top.


----------



## JC33 (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice work! Good to see you catching 'em mid day on a hot summer day! I keep trying to get up about 5am to fish at dawn, but keep failing miserably, lol. Did you get most of them in deeper water? I can't tell for sure, but it looks like you were a little ways out from the shore.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 2, 2019)

weagle said:


> I've never fooled with live bait out there, but I know some folks that hammer the spots at Lanier with live bait.



The videos you posted - looked like a clear bobber and minnow?


----------



## Coenen (Jul 2, 2019)

They play on Lanier with spot tails is to rig what amounts to a light downline. A 1/4oz egg sinker above a swivel, then an 18-24 leader and a small circle hook, rigged on a baitcaster.

Mark fish on sonar, send the bait down, and thumb the spool to hold it. When the fish swims away with the bait, just start reeling and collect your prize.


----------



## weagle (Jul 2, 2019)

jocko755 said:


> The videos you posted - looked like a clear bobber and minnow?



DonBob Rig w/ Albino Shad fluke.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 2, 2019)

weagle said:


> DonBob Rig w/ Albino Shad fluke.



Wow.   I've never heard of that rig.  Amazing - it looks so real.  Can't argue to results!  Way to go.


----------



## JC33 (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm just gonna say it...too many "rigs" now days, lol...a DonBob rig?  I gotta work on my own specialty rig...the JeffyWeffy rig or something, lol.  I'll have to google DonBob rig to see that one, but hey, I'm for whatever works to catch fish!!!  

Ah, ok...I see, now that I googled it...that was a typo, right?  Was it supposed to be "Donkey Rig?"  LOL


----------



## weagle (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey don't be busting on my DonBob rig  


If you have facebook,  The genesis of the DonBob rig. 
https://www.facebook.com/DonBobRig/?modal=admin_todo_tour

 All in fun, but don't knock it till you tried it.


----------



## JC33 (Jul 3, 2019)

Okay... Very cool! I honestly didn't see anything come up with a quick Google search and then saw the donkey rig and thought maybe it was just a typo. Actually, the donkey rig... Just a double fluke rig, looks like a good set up as well. But yeah, in all seriousness, the donbob rig looks pretty good...I'm all for any creative set-up that works!


----------



## weagle (Jul 3, 2019)

JC33 said:


> Nice work! Good to see you catching 'em mid day on a hot summer day! I keep trying to get up about 5am to fish at dawn, but keep failing miserably, lol. Did you get most of them in deeper water? I can't tell for sure, but it looks like you were a little ways out from the shore.



I was in 30'-40' feet of water, calling them up.  Basically in that big area across from the ramp.  The bubble on that rig really sounds just like a fish hitting bait.  Although I would try to get to fish while they were hitting on top, they usually come up for a few seconds and then go back down. I would just get in the general area and fan cast.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 5, 2019)

Weagle - thanks for sharing the DonBob rig.  Looks like you are working it like top water in the video?  I wonder if a clear popping cork or Pop R might work with a fluke trailer? With the bobber 3/4 full - It must cast a mile?  The water is SO clear - this is a realistic presentation.   I also wonder if the fish are conditioned to live bait presentations and this rig takes atvantage of that?  This rig splashes down and the bass think - live bait? 

I'm going to give it a try, since they turn their noses to my ned rig!


----------



## weagle (Aug 16, 2019)

Headed out there tomorrow mid morning.  Report to follow.


----------



## weagle (Aug 17, 2019)

Fished from about noon to 7pm.  Nothing. 1st time I've been skunked in a while.  

There was very little surface activity, and I was never in position to cast to any feeding fish.  

In fairness to to the lake, I took my kayak with the trolling motor and did a lot more cruising and a lot less casting than normal.  It's the first time I've been all the way back and under the bridge.  

I doubt I'll give it another go until it cools off.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 18, 2019)

SAME


----------



## Coenen (Aug 22, 2019)

Any of y'all know anything substantial about Hickory Log? Headed out there Saturday. Shoot me a PM, if you could.


----------



## CDW (Aug 22, 2019)

It’s a LONG way to the dam!  I’ve heard the fishing is better that way though, but over never made it that far.  Other than that, good luck!  I’ve been there many times and usually end up with 1 fish or a skunk.  I enjoy the place, though...great for a kayak.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 24, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Any of y'all know anything substantial about Hickory Log? Headed out there Saturday. Shoot me a PM, if you could.


i used to hit hickory log a lot when i lived in canton. it was still pretty new. maybe the fish are bigger now... its a nice spot with moderate action as far as fishing goes


----------



## CDW (Aug 27, 2019)

Did you make it out to Hickory Log?  How did it go!


----------



## Coenen (Aug 27, 2019)

CDW said:


> Did you make it out to Hickory Log?  How did it go!


Finished smack in the middle of the pack. My best 5 were mid 60's inches. Winner had low 80s, most of the top guys were mid 70's.

Fished it like I would Lathem, sonar watching and dropshotting. Just didn't find any big fish. Doesn't seem as well managed as Hollis Q. needs more bait to get the food chain going. Lots of better fishermen than me complained it was tough.

All in all, not bad for my first time bass fishing in probably 3 months. Stopped at Four41 South BBQ on the way home, would recommend.


----------



## CDW (Aug 27, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Finished smack in the middle of the pack. My best 5 were mid 60's inches. Winner had low 80s, most of the top guys were mid 70's.
> 
> Fished it like I would Lathem, sonar watching and dropshotting. Just didn't find any big fish. Doesn't seem as well managed as Hollis Q. needs more bait to get the food chain going. Lots of better fishermen than me complained it was tough.
> 
> All in all, not bad for my first time bass fishing in probably 3 months. Stopped at Four41 South BBQ on the way home, would recommend.



Not bad at all.  It’s always been a tough lake for me, but I enjoy it there.  Been wondering about the bbq joint too, love trying out new places.


----------



## fishnjay (Aug 31, 2019)

CDW said:


> Not bad at all.  It’s always been a tough lake for me, but I enjoy it there.  Been wondering about the bbq joint too, love trying out new places.



Four41 bbq is legit. Great, family ran business. 

I fished Hickory last week
For the first time. It looked promising, but was a slow day.  Marked some schools of fish. Looking to get back out there again!


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 2, 2019)

Think gonna try Lathem tomorrow after taking summer off


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 5, 2019)

Went this mornng kinda slow but alot top water activity just couldnt get to bite. Ended with one slab crappie a nice largemouth one spot.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 30, 2019)

Im Crazy but gonna give it a go in the morning troll some shiners and rapalas all over.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 1, 2019)

4 Largemouth one nice 2lb spot. Hot need break to get fish going. Did see quite alot of topwater and Rambling Wreck was out there


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 1, 2019)

It was a dink-fest for me.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 1, 2019)

Forgot to mention today was a bad day:
Forgot fishfinder head unit.
I tied a bad knot somehow, and lost a brand-new ($13) spinbait 80 g-fix on the first cast.
I spilled my coffee; forgot a towel.
Only caught 5, all dinks.
Nicked a tree backing in carelessly at home, and bashed off my right rear trailer tail light.


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 2, 2019)

Its the heat


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 23, 2019)

Pretty day but slow bite. Maybe 6 total. Struck out on crappie


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 24, 2019)

Should have went with you. I went to the big pond and got royally skunked dropping jigs to fish on brush with lockjaw. I think the afternoons are better than the mornings in fall. I'll test that theory today. Wish I could fish Lathem right around sundown. I hate the off-season hours.


----------



## Coenen (May 23, 2020)

Gonna resurrect this guy. Gonna head up in the AM provided the weather holds. Any reports available? Summer patterns starting to kick in?


----------



## dank1296 (May 23, 2020)

Havent been in 4 weeks but was catching bass the crappie pretty much eluded me.


----------



## weagle (May 25, 2020)

Have they changed to the summer hours yet: 8pm close?


----------



## dank1296 (May 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## Coenen (May 25, 2020)

They're opening a bit before 8 as well. At least they were for this weekend.

I went out yesterday and today. Had some success over the open water with a small swimbait both days. Lost several up shallow today on a wacky rig. Tried a new hook from what I've been using. I'll be switching back ASAP. You've got to send it from a mile away to get the bite up shallow.

Fish seemed to be really in tune with the solunar table, or it could just be a coincidence. I caught pretty much everything during yesterday's afternoon major, and had the majority of my action today during the late morning minor.


----------



## jocko755 (May 30, 2020)

I went last week.  Saw a ton of small rice size Fry hanging on wood lay downs.  A rouge spot would occasionally bust on the fry, but ignore any offerings.  

I hooked a nice LMB on a spinnerbait on a deep grass point, he jumped and threw the hook.  

Tough fishing. Lake was packed.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 16, 2020)

Got out Monday from 1 to 3 ahead of the storms. Caught 3 on spinnerbaits. Place was empty. Only 1 other boat.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 16, 2020)

jocko755 said:


> Got out Monday from 1 to 3 ahead of the storms. Caught 3 on spinnerbaits. Place was empty. Only 1 other boat.


I was out Sunday, got 6 or 8 junk fishing. 3 that were respectable and a bunch of dinks. Whopper Plopper, Jig, Neko rig, swimbait and spybait all caught fish. Swimbait carried the majority of the groceries.

If you're still pressing the shallow cover bite, give the Neko rig a shot. The nail weighted worm stands up nicely and doesn't gather slop in that shallow vegetation like a typical bottom contact bait.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 17, 2020)

Mixed bag yesterday:


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 19, 2020)

Pretty gills.  They'd be good eating.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 19, 2020)

One is a bluegill, the other is a redear or shellcracker, but you are 100% correct about them being good eating. Only walleye is better in my book (freshwater).


----------



## Coenen (Jun 22, 2020)

Good day yesterday before I got rained on in the evening. Got 8 or 10, all bass, most on the swimbait. Those thunder showers sneak up on you up there! Made for a really unpleasant paddle to the ramp.

Saw some nice fish still cruising the shallows, but the action was out over open water. I think they're almost relating more to light penetration than anything else.

Also worth noting, hours have been extended, posted close is now 8PM, open has been earlier as well. Can't confirm exactly when, but I've been hitting at not long after 8, and there are already boats way down lake from me.


----------



## dank1296 (Jun 22, 2020)

That Big pipe under the road has saved me  few times from downpours.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 22, 2020)

Man the wind can get up on that hill, too! The culvert, and the concrete bridge, are the only cover on the lake until you get to your vehicle. I wouldn't want to be under either one if there is lightning cracking about. I always take the parka; have not needed it - yet. 

In my search for crappie and 'crackers, I've been catching some nice bass lately, sometimes unexpectedly on the UL + jig, but lately I've been packing a bass finesse stick with a spybait tied on, or sometimes a fluke. If I see 'em on the sonar, I chunk it at them. They have been hanging out at 15 feet a lot when the sun is out, and higher up on cloudy mornings/evenings. I've caught mostly dinks off the bank, I've been fishing the ledges and breaks farther out.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 23, 2020)

Should've made a break for the culvert! I think that was closer. I definitely found space in the yak to get all of my rods laid down horizontally once it started thundering.

Agreed on the depth thing. They're sitting out there looking up. I still have seen some shallow / cruising fish in the AM, but once the sun is really up that open water bite is the one that plays. I'll add this as well, those shallow fish are ultra spooky from getting beat on. They react negatively even to hearing a lure splash down close by. You've got to be on your game to even have a chance.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah definitely summer pattern and deeper now.  Uh the wind can whip up the white caps fast too along with the storms.  I was fortunate it was blowing me back to the ramp!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 24, 2020)

Got r-u-n-n-o-f-t by storms yesterday, but I did catch this 1.2 lb. 'cracker before it hit.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 26, 2020)

I made it out Thursday. Caught 3 small ones.930 to 1230 so I didn’t see any top water bites. All my bites were swimbait and spinnerbait. I don’t have electronics so the deep suspended bass elude me. I fish off points deep. All my bites were on shallow flats. This lake continues to frustrate. Guess live bait is the way to go.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 27, 2020)

Nah, just fish for the crappie, and the dang bass won't leave your jig alone! Caught this 3 lb. bass and a few others yesterday on a Bobby Garland Baby shad in blue ice color. I had to down-size to a BG Itty Bitty swim-r to get the crappie to bite. Took about 5 minutes to get it to the net, using UL rod with 2 lb test mono.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 27, 2020)

Anyone else get a piece of this afternoon's excitement? I'm gonna start loading up at 3pm if there's going to be a major T-storm rolling through at 4 O'clock every weekend day. So much for those extended operating hours.

Trip as a whole was good. Got on early with some friends. Didn't do anything too differently. Swimbait, spybait, find 'em and grind 'em. The Yellow Creek arm has some stain; visibility is still good(3-4ft+), but not ultra-clear(8ft+) like it has been. Managed five good ones, a dink, and few pull offs. The spybait works, but they really do like to just nip at the tail.

EDIT: Weekend open is closer to 7:15-7:30.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 2, 2020)

Fished opening to noon. Crappie bite was on fire this morning, on brush in 14-18 FOW. I caught too many to count, and only kept 6 (small cooler), but they were SLABS over a pound. Here's the biggest, 1.5 lbs. They wanted small baits; I used 1/32 oz jig with BG Itty Bitty swim-R in monkey milk, and also a sowbug color trout magnet. Slayed 'em. Also caught a 2 and a 4 lb green trash fish.


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice Slab. and a 4lb LMB!  great day.

how long does it take to count down such a small lure?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 3, 2020)

Not too long, about a foot a second. You don't want to hit bottom or you'll get weeds on it. Crappie like the bait a little above them, I am told. The LM were up higher and hit it on the fall, they were schooling up top in the morning all over the lake. I use hi-vis line so I can see the thump.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 23, 2020)

Heading that way this Friday, weather permitting. Never been there. Any assistance on what to use this time of year and where to target them would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## hopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> Heading that way this Friday, weather permitting. Never been there. Any assistance on what to use this time of year and where to target them would be greatly appreciative.


Haven't been in awhile. Things seem to change quick on that lake. When they ain't biting I can normally get a few on weightless senkos wacky rigged around deeper structure. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a blast freelining a couple live medium shiners one with one splitshot other without. I do well in the middle of lake 75-100 feet. NIce spots largemouths and crappie


----------



## Coenen (Aug 24, 2020)

Was out there yesterday. Water temp seems to have peaked. It was low 80's on the main lake. 

I was going to throw big stuff on some of the main lake depth transitions, but got caught up chasing schoolers. Schooling bite was weird. First area I worked was loaded with fish that wouldn't play. I left them for a different pack, threw the same stuff and wrecked house. Go figure.

Swimbait did the majority of the damage. Turned my finder all the way up(apparently I need to check my 'ducer setup) so I could really see fish, and put in some good work with the drop shot as well.

Ended up with 8 or 10, mostly in the 12-14" range with a few in the 14-16" range. No bigs.

Also of note, I caught a nice spot that hacked up a big bait(6" range) that looked a lot like a herring. The mouth was wrong(not nearly large enough), but I don't think it was a threadfin either. I found that very interesting.

DNR was in the parking lot, and checked my license at the ramp while I was loading up. The copy saved on my phone was good enough. Also, hours at the lake are going back to 8am-5pm here in the second week of September. ? Just when it's gonna start getting good.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Aug 24, 2020)

It has been reported there are some bluebacks in the lake now. Lake manager doesn't think there are very many. Not enough personnel to inspect everyone's live well coming in, but you can bet some "bucket biologist" put them in there. Jerks.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 24, 2020)

RamblinWreck said:


> It has been reported there are some bluebacks in the lake now. Lake manager doesn't think there are very many. Not enough personnel to inspect everyone's live well coming in, but you can bet some "bucket biologist" put them in there. Jerks.


I should've taken some pictures. I worked the jaw, and it didn't open out like a blueback's does, so I don't think it was a blueback. Maybe some other related species an alewife maybe? 

I've seen some significant bait schools at the surface that didn't appear to be threadfins. I guess that's what I was seeing. It may be for the best. The shad they were busting yesterday looked to be dime size or smaller in some cases.

Just anecdotal, but I'm concerned the lake may have peaked and begun to decline a bit as a bass fishery(at least). Maybe I'm only good at busting small fish, though.


----------



## dank1296 (Aug 24, 2020)

Checking weather if not bad rain tomorrow gonna give it a go.


----------



## weagle (Aug 24, 2020)

Went out Sunday for just a little while so me and my wife try out my new pedal kayak.  I took a rod with a ned rig tied on and ran into a couple of schools busting shad.  Made about 10 casts and caught 2. Had to leave to make it to a dinner commitment, or I think I would have slayed them.


----------



## jocko755 (Aug 25, 2020)

Great!  How’s your new pedal yak? What’d you get?


----------



## weagle (Aug 25, 2020)

jocko755 said:


> Great!  How’s your new pedal yak? What’d you get?



I bought a Pelican Catch 110 HD.  I love it.  My first Kayak was a Catch 100 and then I wanted a Kayak to be able to cover some water on the watershed lakes like Hollis Lathem, so I bought a catch 120 and put a trolling motor on it. 

Recently Pelican came out with the Catch 110 which is only slightly larger than my Catch 100 and it has the pedal drive.  I figure I can use it with or with out the drive plus there's a trolling motor option if you really want to cover some water.

It seems the best of all worlds.  Light and handy without the drive to use in small ponds and rivers and able to cover more water like the bigger kayaks with the pedal drive or motor.


----------



## weagle (Aug 25, 2020)

My wife doing a slow fly by:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 28, 2020)

Weather worked out, so I loaded the yaks up and headed out there with a buddy before the official opening and fished a little before getting off to work.
Did pretty well early. Was fun watching the blow ups. Shad literally flying a foot in the air and smaller bass smashing bait ball.
Most of my freshwater gear is in South FL for my trip down there next week to target some exotics, primarily peacocks, along with hitting the salt for some snook too hopefully.
Did happen to pick up a shad colored Scatter rap and that did the trick this morning to get a few to the boat. 
Boated 5-6 total, lost as many or more than that, including one that shook off right at the boat.
All in all a fun morning.
Will definitely return!


----------



## OwlRNothing (Aug 30, 2020)

Lathem was my home water for a couple of years. I wouldn't worry too much about the bluebacks and the LMB. The habitat for LMB in Lathem is pretty scarce as it is, with most of the lake being 20-80 ft. deep or so. Plenty of trees and timber and coves with shallow water, but it's never going to be a really awesome LMB lake. That said, this fish came from there and I caught a couple more that were over 5lbs. in those two years. It's also a nice place to avoid the "Lake Lanier Jet Ski Races and Idiot Show" on the weekends, too. Just know you're going to catch lots of little bass, some 10-15 inches and few over 15. Unless things have changed in this last year when I didn't get to fish it. Those are some great pics and very nice fish for Lathem, Geffellz18. thanks for sharing those. I miss fishing there, and the guy who watches over the lake is one heck of a nice guy. Wayne? Stan? Ah, this old man memory I've developed. PS. - before someone balks at the " 8 pounder " thing - I'm a big, fat, ugly motherchicken and if you'll notice, this wasn't one of those "4 ft. arms" pics b/c I was taking it myself, after just flipping my kayak in the middle of the fight with this pig. It was at least 7.999.   #truestory


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice fish.  I'm headed that way in about an hour.  Will report back


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2020)

Caught 12 today.  Mostly smallish spots with a couple of 2 lb LM being the best of the day  Caught the first 10 on topwater  in the area across from the ramp.  I caught 2 on the way back to the landing on a rapala I was trolling.


----------



## Dbdom123 (Aug 31, 2020)

Where do you get you guys get live bait? I just moved to the area and haven’t found a place where I can buy some yet.


----------



## Coenen (Aug 31, 2020)

Dbdom123 said:


> Where do you get you guys get live bait? I just moved to the area and haven’t found a place where I can buy some yet.


Hammond's is probably the closest place.


----------



## weagle (Aug 31, 2020)

Some pics from yesterday:


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 4, 2020)

Is that your cork rig?  Man Weagle you slay em on that.  LM & Spots

I like the lake during deer season.  And turkey season.  It's empty and the bass bite all year.


----------



## weagle (Sep 4, 2020)

jocko755 said:


> Is that your cork rig?  Man Weagle you slay em on that.  LM & Spots
> 
> I like the lake during deer season.  And turkey season.  It's empty and the bass bite all year.



Yep,  the Don Bob rig.  It was money if I could near schooling fish and caught several just fan casting in areas where the shad were.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2020)

I’m headed out there about 4 to chase the evening schools.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Sep 6, 2020)

On the east side if you happen to be near Gainesville, Sherry's Bait and BBQ always had killer fresh bait - and the BBQ was good too. Ribs were ok, but pulled pork was always excellent. It's about 35 min. from Sherry's to Lathem if I remember right.


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2020)

Caught one small bass and lost a decent one yesterday.  I figured the top water bite would be going, but I only saw one school come up.  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## hopper (Sep 7, 2020)

What's this don bob rig you speak of ???


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2020)

hopper said:


> What's this don bob rig you speak of ???



DonBob rig:

https://www.facebook.com/DonBobRig/?modal=admin_todo_tour


----------



## Coenen (Sep 8, 2020)

Y'all do any good with traditional hard baits on the lake? What sort of situations are they delivering for you?

I spent some time Sunday working a flutter spoon and a lipless, used a yo-yo retrieve in areas that I knew were stacked, and nothing. Fell back on the spybait and bagged about a half dozen. Same deal with a traditional lipped crank last week; area was alive with action, no takers on the crank. Surely, they've got to be willing to eat something other than a Keitech or spybait.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 8, 2020)

I went 1 for 4 on big bass with the spybait recently. I only got one in the net, a 3.5 lb spot that put up a heck of a fight. The others managed to shake the lure off by jumping. One was est. 5 lbs+ LM, hated losing that one. They all hit at around 15 feet. The schoolies are mostly dinks, but it's starting to get good as the water cools and the days get shorter.


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 10, 2020)

Kinda slow today caught the crappie trolling a yozuri 6 inch deep diver trying to locate a magnum spot. Did also catch 2 nice LM on it.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 11, 2020)

weagle said:


> DonBob rig:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DonBobRig/?modal=admin_todo_tour



Question:

How Does this differ from say a popping cork used for flats fishing?
What’s the significance of the bubble rig over a normal cork?

Genuinely asking!


----------



## weagle (Sep 11, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> Question:
> 
> How Does this differ from say a popping cork used for flats fishing?
> What’s the significance of the bubble rig over a normal cork?
> ...



It's just an adaptation of the bubble rig that worked for me on Spanish in Saltwater and I have had good success with the specific combo of pieces.

The bubble makes a better noise in my opinion and casts further.  Since it's clear you also don't get many fish hitting the bubble, although sometimes they still do. The line sliding through the bubble also gives the soft plastic a great motion and brief free fall on the pause.  The nose hooked soft plastic is the real key to success. 

The entire combination, including the nose hooked soft plastic just seems to work and produces a very high ratio of hook-ups vs misses.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 12, 2020)

weagle said:


> The line sliding through the bubble also gives the soft plastic a great motion and brief free fall on the pause.
> The entire combination, including the nose hooked soft plastic just seems to work and produces a very high ratio of hook-ups vs misses.



Thanks! Good point on the line slide through aspect. My popping cork setup for the flats is very similar. I use an adjustable rubber guide that allows me to control the depth. The cork slides up and down the line on the pop between the guide and swivel, settling down at the depth determined by the rubber guide.
I like it much better than the stationery popping cork setups because it allows me to cover more water quicker to locate the fish by adjusting the guide up and down based on the water depth.
Plus to me it adds more action to your point on the free fall.
Appreciate the response. I’ll give the DonBob a shot soon!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 19, 2020)

Friday morning post-Sally fish. 15" 1.64 lb 


19" 2.65 lb spot (on a UL + crappie jig)


14" 1.56 lbs.


Weird. Caught the big crappies trolling a spybait 1 mph over 80-60 FOW at about 10' while moving between spots. Found crappie on brush, but they would not bite.
Caught the chunk spot throwing a 1.5 g jig w/trout magnet in front of bream feeder looking for red ears. A long, but FUN 5-minute fight on 3 lb test Gamma panfish mono and a UL JDM rod. Caught some toads and some dinks, then the bite up and died about 11 AM. All fish released. Surface temp 75 F!


----------



## dank1296 (Sep 20, 2020)

Like i found out last week big bait big crappie.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Sep 23, 2020)

It's too bad you have to crawl through the snake pits and over all that poison ivy to launch a boat to catch crappie like that. ahem. lol


----------



## RamblinWreck (Sep 30, 2020)

A slab on nearly every cast...


I had the PLS gain cranked to see my itty bitty jig, so the picture is noisy, but they were really stacked up on a flat. Wind was blowing me off anchor, and they were hard to stay on, but if I got my jig near them - THUMP. Caught and released a bunch, most 11-12 inch fish (plenty in the freezer already).


----------



## dank1296 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hope to hit it Wed Morning.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 5, 2020)

Fished 11-4 today in bright sun. Water temp 70F. Took home a fine mess of 11"-14" slab crappie, released even more.

I found them on bottom 18-20 feet deep. Super light bite, no thump, just weight on the line. My JDM UL rod and 2.3 lb polyester (zero stretch) line was like magic for feeling them. Sowbug and Bison color trout magnet, 1.5 g black jig head, tipped with a crappie nibble. Pretty good for the middle of the day.


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 8, 2020)

Dang nice  crappies'


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 8, 2020)

Today was another awesome day. I fished 8AM until noon, water temp 65F, lake pretty clear. No fish on the old spots, so I trolled around and kept looking. Finally found some crappie, at 10 AM on sunk trees 20-25 feet. Did not expect them so deep. 
I could tell right away from the screen these were slabs schooled up, and bunched up tight. First cast to them - kaboom fish on. Kept the first 6, then let a bunch more go, maybe 20 fish. I released a couple over 2 lbs, and all the fish were solid 12" or better. No smalls at all. Greenie Weenie color trout magnet was the key. 




Biggest of the six fish I kept was 15" 1.84 lbs.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 27, 2020)

Dang, ain't anyone fishing besides me? There sure were a lot of trailers in the lot today. I realized there was a bass tournament underway after the 3rd rude boat fished too close to me.

Terry said he fished yesterday (the lake was closed for Thanksgiving, but he works there) and he said the jig bite was unbelievable, and he caught 19 bass including a 7 lb.

So I put in, and immediately my trolling motor started acting up. I thought about running home for my spare, but I decided to take a peek on Livescope where I was..


So, I wasn't going anywhere, no. They say a picture is worth a thousand words, but that one was worth about 25 fat crappie, including 2 real whoppers (1.67 lb, 1.75 lb). The school was not on structure, and I was able to stay on it, moving the kayak when they did. Awesome device, highly recommended if you have the means (/Beuller).
I kept a few for my supper, and released most of them. Damage was done with greenie weenie and Bison color trout magnets, and a few on Bobby Garland baby shad in blue ice.


----------



## hopper (Nov 27, 2020)

RamblinWreck said:


> Dang, ain't anyone fishing besides me? There sure were a lot of trailers in the lot today. I realized there was a bass tournament underway after the 3rd rude boat fished too close to me.
> 
> Terry said he fished yesterday (the lake was closed for Thanksgiving, but he works there) and he said the jig bite was unbelievable, and he caught 19 bass including a 7 lb.
> 
> ...


That is cool. I have a Gsrmin 93sv. What are my options for adding live scope?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 27, 2020)

Which Echomap 93sv? Echomap Chirp, Plus, or UHD? The 93sv+ and the 93sv UHD have the network port to connect to the PLS module. The Garmin website has a list of models compatible with the Panoptix LiveScope: Panoptix compatible products

There is a $200 rebate offer right now I think.


----------



## hopper (Nov 28, 2020)

RamblinWreck said:


> Which Echomap 93sv? Echomap Chirp, Plus, or UHD? The 93sv+ and the 93sv UHD have the network port to connect to the PLS module. The Garmin website has a list of models compatible with the Panoptix LiveScope: Panoptix compatible products
> 
> There is a $200 rebate offer right now I think.


Thanks for the info. I have the plus so it looks like I will be in for around $1400. 
 A quick question for you, I fish Lanier quite a bit how would this be for vertical spooning ditches for spots in 40-60 ft of water? I definitely see it being useful for shooting docks. One more thing is the transducer easy to move from one trolling motor to the next since I have one boat for electric only and river and one for Lanier that ise separate trolling motors.
 Those are some awsome images you posted.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't like having the LVS32 on the trolling motor because it makes it hard to both control the boat and stay on the fish. I use a pole mount so I can independently point the xducer. To move it I just loosen the mount clamp screws. I have both boats wired with power and network cables, so I just move the black box and the LVS32. Takes 5 minutes.

As for the spots, I don't ever fish for them that way, so I don't know for sure, but I don't see why you couldn't see the fish and your spoon easily at that depth. It is the bomb for shooting docks or finding crappie in general.

There is a thread on my kayak install here for more info.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 5, 2021)

So Lathem is C & R only on all bass now. I didn't even notice the sign until today. Another sign reads "No Fishing Tournaments 2021". I don't keep bass, or fish tourneys, so this has no impact on me.


----------



## jocko755 (Mar 5, 2021)

Probably to protect the spawn. 
Spawn is done in some of the shallow ponds I fish. 

I don’t keep bass


----------



## weagle (Mar 6, 2021)

RamblinWreck said:


> So Lathem is C & R only on all bass now. I didn't even notice the sign until today. Another sign reads "No Fishing Tournaments 2021". I don't keep bass, or fish tourneys, so this has no impact on me.



Interesting.  Maybe they are trying to up the population to deal with the massive amount of shad.  

Most the folks that I see bass fishing out there seem to be catch and release anyway.


----------



## weagle (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone know when they plan to change the hours so the lake is open later in the evening?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 10, 2021)

Mark said no date set yet, looking at maybe mid-April.


----------



## weagle (Mar 10, 2021)

RamblinWreck said:


> Mark said no date set yet, looking at maybe mid-April.



Thanks,


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 12, 2021)

Well, I sold my kayak, but I still fish here in a jon boat a very good friend let me use. The lake is starting to warm up; it was close to 54 in some places yesterday, was 49-50 just a week ago after the cold front. Crappie are moving shallow, and bass like my jig, too - like this 2.5 lb LM. I bet I've caught over 40 fish on this same little gray jig this week. Hope I don't snag it, but if I do, I have 3 more just like it.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 12, 2021)

About my hand-ties. The gray one above is tied on a Daiwa 1.5g black gekkabijin jig head, which sadly seem to have been discontinued, with shad gray hackle feather tail, "minnow" color New Age chenille, and some kind of flash, usually silver/black krystal flash. The gold works best in stained/muddy water, and is "Fools Gold" new age chenille with chartreuse hackle feathers, and gold flash. Here are some tied on a "glow" color head. These glow red underwater. They are the sharpest hooks I have ever used.


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 12, 2021)

I'll take a dozen


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 12, 2021)

Text/PM me when you are going to Lathem next and I'll bring ya a couple. Can't do a dozen, don't have time to tie that many. Fish are biting. I'll probably go tomorrow.


----------



## weagle (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice jigs.  Those are some nice fish.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks, weagle. I'll have some jigs for you, too. The gold one just slays the 'hooch stockers. Caught over 20 in one hour in the same spot below McGinness Ferry bridge last time I went.

EDIT: heard back from a friend I tied some gray jigs for, and he wants 4 more ASAP. Says he has one left, and has caught so many crappie on it "the fuzz has been worn slap off". 

Note: there ain't been any rain so the water is very clear, Jackson, Lathem, etc etc and I make no claims other than to say "the fish want what the fish want", and "we have had good luck with the gray" lately. That is all. Plus some LUCK.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 14, 2021)

It is amazing what changes a few warm days have brought. It is a completely different lake from last week. Oh, and crowded, too. When I left at 4 PM (EDT) I could tell some boaters forgot the time change, because the lot was pretty full of trailers, the lake was covered with kayaks, and I had the ramp to myself.  

Water temp 57F!

Male crappie starting to darken up.


14 inch female, one of several:


----------



## dank1296 (Mar 17, 2021)

Anybody interested in my Solo Skiff check classifieds. I bought my brother seafoam blue Solo Skiff. Thats a Lathem crappie caught last year on it.


----------



## dawgs511 (Mar 20, 2021)

Bought a fishing kayak and plan on hitting lathem this coming week for some bass. Does anybody have any recommendations? Would appreciate any tips!


----------



## weagle (Mar 21, 2021)

dawgs511 said:


> Bought a fishing kayak and plan on hitting lathem this coming week for some bass. Does anybody have any recommendations? Would appreciate any tips!



#1 read this entire thread.  Almost 3 years worth of tips and fishing reports.

#2  Is hard to go wrong with a ned rig, shad rap, drop shot, senko worm.  

#3 The standing timber looks awesome but, I've caught more bass off the points.

#4 not sure if they are schooling, but if they are an albino shad bass assassin will catch them.  

Good luck, report back.


----------



## dawgs511 (Mar 22, 2021)

weagle said:


> #1 read this entire thread.  Almost 3 years worth of tips and fishing reports.
> 
> #2  Is hard to go wrong with a ned rig, shad rap, drop shot, senko worm.
> 
> ...



Will do! Read through this whole thread last week and picked up a couple of rapala shad raps Thursday at Cabelas. May try to get out there this afternoon once it warms up. 

Anybody had any luck with some zoom grub worms for the spotted bass in this lake?


----------



## hopper (Mar 22, 2021)

dawgs511 said:


> Will do! Read through this whole thread last week and picked up a couple of rapala shad raps Thursday at Cabelas. May try to get out there this afternoon once it warms up.
> 
> Anybody had any luck with some zoom grub worms for the spotted bass in this lake?


Have fun. Bring a little bit of it all.


----------



## dawgs511 (Mar 22, 2021)

Waited for it to warm up a bit today. Hit the water around 1pm while it was bright and sunny. No luck the first hour and a half in the middle stretch. You guys are right, the timber looks awesome from the surface. Took a few shots at some of it but didn’t spend much time there based on the previous posts in this thread. 

Made my way to the northern half and ended up catching 3 in about a half hour stretch. All three on Rapala shad rap. Threw a weightless senko for a bit too with no bites. Only saw a handful of others on the water. I imagine it is far busier on the weekends. Realized when I got there I didn’t have small bills for the $5 fee. Managed to put together enough change from the truck center console to cover the bill. Lol. 

Spent about 3 hours out there. Beautiful lake. Will definitely be back especially as close as it is to the house.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 22, 2021)

I also went today 7:30 - 2. I was not after bass (but I caught 2 anyway). I was spot-and-stalking schools of prespawn crappie, which were suspended 10' down in main channels. Caught and released about 25; smallest one was 12", biggest 15" 1.65 lb. Today was a three word day : "oh my God". My little gray hand tie, and also a yaller one (went to 1/16 when the wind got sporty), did the trick.



I'll be going back tomorrow.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Mar 24, 2021)

Boat ramp disaster today: while taking out, the tongue brace ripped out and the trailer cracked into 2 pieces! I was able to drag the trailer up the ramp a few feet by the light wires to keep it from rolling into the water, then put the winch strap on, and dragged it up the hill slowly and gently to the parking lot.

I can't thank the guys at Lathem enough, Tyler, Terry and one other young man in a white truck. They sized up the break and started getting tools out, and a half hour and some hammering and drilling, the trailer was repaired and I was on my way, only a little after the 5 PM closing. They would not take a dollar from me, but I laid some of my hand-tied crappie jigs on them for the trouble!
Good as new, and ready for tomorrow:

Just need to splice a wire or two - not a problem for a Tech EE grad, you know.

Once again, kudos to the guys at Lathem for helping me out. Y'all rock!

PS I did catch a nice slab before the mess (15.25", 1.85 lb):


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 25, 2021)

Let’s stay on topic folks.


----------



## dawgs511 (Apr 20, 2021)

Got out this afternoon for a few hours and fished the northern portion of the lake. Ended up catching 4 all on crank bait. First time going up near the small waterfall. Saw some bait fish jumping around over there. Lost one right at the boat. Looks like it gets shallow quick back there. Anyone spend a lot of time in that stretch?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Apr 20, 2021)

I am all over that lake, including the creek. Here's a few pics of fish I've caught in the last week or two:


----------



## weagle (Apr 20, 2021)

The fish out of Lathem are beautiful.  Nice pics.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Apr 27, 2021)

Full moon today, and a few nice fish:
14" slab (released - full of eggs)


2.2 lb spot (on UL w/ 2 lb test)


Nice shellcracker, was invited to supper


Another fine shellcracker going to Cumming for supper


----------



## weagle (Apr 27, 2021)

RamblinWreck said:


> Full moon today, and a few nice fish:
> 14" slab (released - full of eggs)
> View attachment 1078710
> 
> ...


You're crushing them up there.


----------



## weagle (May 2, 2021)

Finally got back out there today for a bit.  Didn't set em on fire, but i managed a couple bass.  Had the pleasure of chatting with RamblinWreck a bit and saw some of his monster Bream.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 3, 2021)

Great talking to you as well. I did get one OK bass.


----------



## weagle (Jun 29, 2021)

Anyone been lately? Any schooling activity.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 5, 2021)

Went up yesterday expecting bedlam because of the holiday. The parking lot wasn't even full.

The summertime open water patterns are happening, but there are a few stragglers up ultra shallow. I managed 7 and lost an 8th right at the boat, only one spot in the mix. Quality was good, most of what I got was in the 15-17" class.

Surface temp was in the mid-80's.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jul 5, 2021)

Might go this week, but y'all know I don't focus on the bass there much... can't eat 'em.


----------



## hopper (Jul 6, 2021)

It's been awhile but headed up later today.


----------



## Coenen (Jul 6, 2021)

RamblinWreck said:


> Might go this week, but y'all know I don't focus on the bass there much... can't eat 'em.


Can't keep 'em now anyway. Posted C&R only for black bass this year. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## WranglerSS (Jul 6, 2021)

Coenen said:


> Went up yesterday expecting bedlam because of the holiday. The parking lot wasn't even full.
> 
> The summertime open water patterns are happening, but there are a few stragglers up ultra shallow. I managed 7 and lost an 8th right at the boat, only one spot in the mix. Quality was good, most of what I got was in the 15-17" class.
> 
> Surface temp was in the mid-80's.



I went yesterday (Monday) and it was busy. Bass were topping in the channel. Caught a few on a popper.


----------



## weagle (Jul 6, 2021)

Sounds like I need to get out there and chase some schools.  It's fun with the electric motor doing the work.


----------



## hopper (Jul 7, 2021)

Bad day for me. My bow mount foot control motor went to motor heaven. I flipped my stern mount head around and it got me on the water. I mainly tossed plastics while battling the tiller control in the new boat. I then appeasesed the water God's with my cell phone ? well off to the phone store I went.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2021)

Headed that way shortly.  Will report back.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2021)

Caught 4.  Biggest was just shy of 4lbs on a buzzbait.


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2021)

Video of the best bass from yesterday 3lb-14oz <iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jocko755 (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice one Weagle!


----------



## jocko755 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hit Lathem between 1-4 today. Got 3 bites but only landed 1. The spots are big and feeding out deep   Every now and then - a big school erupts.   I’d paddle over and make a cast but there’s too much bait to compete with.  The water feels warm still and the bait is out in the middle and not shallow and in the back pockets yet. 
I caught this one swimming a jig with a rage craw.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2021)

jocko755 said:


> Hit Lathem between 1-4 today. Got 3 bites but only landed 1. The spots are big and feeding out deep   Every now and then - a big school erupts.   I’d paddle over and make a cast but there’s too much bait to compete with.  The water feels warm still and the bait is out in the middle and not shallow and in the back pockets yet.
> I caught this one swimming a jig with a rage craw.



Good fish.  Is it still open till 8pm or have they started closing early?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 14, 2021)

Closing at 5 PM.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 17, 2021)

weagle said:


> Fished Lathem this afternoon (1-4:30) and caught 8.  Mostly 1 to 2lb largemouths but caught one fat spot about 3lbs.  Most were caught chasing schooling fish with a ned rig and neko.
> 
> View attachment 939059
> 
> View attachment 939060


 yes that top fish is certainly a fatty!


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 17, 2021)

Havent been since July. Weather looks good tomorrow but have never been there this late in fall. Gonna do my usual and freeline some shiners drop a jig on marked fish and hope for some top water. Anyone want to join me.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 18, 2021)

Pretty morning lot of surface activity but weren't buying what I was selling. Caught 4 bass total.


----------



## weagle (Nov 18, 2021)

dank1296 said:


> Pretty morning lot of surface activity but weren't buying what I was selling. Caught 4 bass total.



Thanks for the report.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 18, 2021)

Good to see you again, @dank1296 . I ended up with 4 crappie from 11"-13" for supper, and caught 2 bass  on the spybait, a dink and a 16" maybe 2 lb. Losing a heartbreaker bass (est. easily over 5 lbs prob 7-8 IMO) right at the boat kinda put a damper on the day, but, hey, that's fishin'.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 20, 2021)

When the wind got up over 10 I headed back in.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 1, 2021)

Crappie are at around 15-20 feet on the trees, but very scattered. I was able to find some on Livescope, all pretty big (over 12"), including a 1.85 lb 15.5" slab (released). Be prepared to deal with some wind - standard for this time of year.


----------



## RobG (Jan 20, 2022)

Planning on heading out here for bass one of the next couple of weekends despite the cold. Anyone been out for bass recently?


----------



## dawgs511 (Apr 12, 2022)

We hit lathem for about two hours this late afternoon. Only caught one between the two of us. Spot bass about 2-3 pounds.


----------



## dank1296 (Apr 13, 2022)

Is it still release on the bass?


----------



## dawgs511 (Apr 13, 2022)

dank1296 said:


> Is it still release on the bass?


As far as I know yes. Summer hours start back this coming Monday.


----------



## WranglerSS (Apr 14, 2022)

Caught over 20 yesterday, mostly on Shakey head and Ned rig.


----------

